# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Μια ερώτηση πάνω στην κοινωνική φοβία

## Delmem080319a

Γεια σε όλους, ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους συμφορουμίτες/ίτισσες μου, κυρίως όσους πάσχουν από κοινωνική φοβία, πως αντιμετωπίζετε όταν συναντάτε έναν άνθρωπο γνωστό σας, γνωστούς σας στο δρόμο πχ, έχετε ξεπεράσει το στάδιο που φοβάστε εντελώς να μιλήσετε, ή να αλλάξετε πεζοδρόμιο  :Wink:  αλλά όταν μιλήσετε, αφού τελειώσει η κουβέντα, σκέφτεστε αυτά που είπατε, αν είπατε κάτι λάθος, κάποια κίνηση λάθος, δεν ξέρω, οτιδήποτε... προσπαθώ να πάω κόντρα σε αυτό το πράγμα και να μη δίνω σημασία, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα όσο καλά θα ήθελα νομίζω. Δηλαδή ενώ πλέον μπορώ και θέλω να κάνω το βήμα σε ανθρώπους, να μιλήσω, να προσεγγίσω, μετά έρχονται καμιά φορά αμφιβολίες κλπ. Λες και οι άλλοι θα με περάσουν από εξετάσεις, ενώ ξέρω ό,τι δεν το κάνουν. Ακούω γνώμες, εμπειρίες, ό,τι θέλετε πείτε μου.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Καλησπέρα Breath,
εγώ την κοινωνική φοβία ακόμα την παλεύω και πάντα θα την παλεύω. Όταν την έχεις μόνο να την δουλέψεις μπορείς.
Έκανα 7 μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία και φυσικά παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά που πιάνουν θεωρητικά και αυτό.

Η ψυχοθεραπεία βοήθησε και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά βοήθησαν να εφαρμόσω τα όσα έμαθα κάνοντας την έκθεση πιο εύκολη.
Πλέον είμαι πολύ άνετος με τους ανθρώπους. Παλιά δε τους πλησίαζα και ακόμα και στην χειραψία θα έτρεμα αγχονώμουν πολύ.

Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι ίσως επειδή ήταν το μόνο που το έπιασα και γνωστικά (ψυχοθεραπεία) και με έκθεση και με χάπια το έχω ξεπεράσει περίπου 60-70% ανάλογα την μέρα κιόλας πως θα ξυπνήσω...

Το ότι δε θυμάμαι ανθρώπους ποτέ με αποτέλεσμα έτσι και αλλιώς να μη τους χαιρετάω είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------


## Delmem080319a

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου Παναγιώτη. Σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ και εγώ έτσι αισθάνομαι ότι πάντα θα την παλεύω, η φοβία αυτή αν εγκατασταθεί μέσα σου από παιδί, όπως πιστεύω έγινε σε μένα, είναι κάτι που το έχεις για πάντα, απλά δουλεύοντάς το κάπως αντιμετωπίζεται και φτάνεις σε ένα καλό επίπεδο. Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα ως προς αυτό, το 60-70% είναι καλό ποσοστό.
Εγώ πιστεύω χρειάζεται να το δουλέψω κι άλλο. Βασικά είναι μέρες που τα πάω καλά και δεν με απασχολεί και άλλες πάλι που με ρίχνει. 'Ισως φταίει που έχω κάποιες σχετικά μοναχικές δραστηριότητες και δεν συναναστρέφομαι πολύ και συχνά με πολλούς ανθρώπους. Άρα η έκθεση δεν είναι μεγάλη. Μπορείς να μου δώσεις παραδείγματα έκθεσης που σε βοήθησαν σιγά-σιγά?
Τουλάχιστον και εγώ το στάδιο "πλησιάζω τον άνθρωπο, τον χαιρετώ" το έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά.
Με τη μνήμη εγώ έχω το αντίθετο, θυμάμαι τα πάντα και τους πάντες και με την ιδψ έχει σχέση αυτό, είχα και κάτι κολλήματα που αφορούσαν τη μνήμη παλαιότερα, θα ήθελα να μην έχω τόση υπερλειτουργία μνήμης κάποιες φορές! αλλά κατανοώ και αυτό που βιώνεις εσύ, πρέπει να είναι επίσης κουραστικό.

----------


## betelgeuse

Breath , εγω ακομα βρισκομαι σε σταδιο που αν συναντησω γνωστο σκεφτομαι αν πρεπει να πω γεια ή θα ενοχλησω αν μιλησω και προσπαθω να περασω απαρατηρητη:P . 
Η αναλυση της συζητησης και το να ψαχνεις τα δεν εκανες σωστα που αναφερεις νομιζω οτι πιο πολυ εχουν να κανουν με την ιψδ παρα με την κοινωνικη φοβια.
Για να το αντιμετωπισεις , πρεπει απλα να το γειωσεις . και τι εγινε δηλαδη αν πεις κατι λαθος? Oλοι κανουν ή λενε βλακειες που και που , γιατι εσυ πρεπει να εισαι τελεια και ποιος περιμενει απο σενα να εισαι τελεια?

----------


## Delmem080319a

Betelgeuse σωστή η συμβουλή σου, πρέπει να το γειώσω λίγο το πράγμα, να το φέρνω και στις σωστές του διαστάσεις. Πολλές φορές κομπλάρω για ανόητα πράγματα. Πιστεύω το όλο θέμα είναι ένα κοκταίηλ της ιδψ και της κοινωνικής φοβίας μάλλον.
Και καλά μην νομίζεις και εγώ για να χαιρετήσω τους γνωστούς, πιέζω λίγο τον εαυτό μου στο στυλ "όχι δεν θα αλλάξεις στενό τώρα, θα τους χαιρετήσεις, δεν θα σε φάνε, δε δαγκώνουν, πήγαινε", χα χα... κάπως έτσι. Καμιά φορά μου βγαίνει και περισσότερο αυθορμητισμός, διαχυτικότητα και έπειτα λέω "ωχ έκανα καλά?", τέτοια χαζά. Ή κολλάω και δεν μιλάω όπως θέλω, βρίσκω λίγο προβληματική την επικοινωνία μου ακόμα, αλλά το παλεύω... Αυτή η ανάλυση είναι που τα κάνει όλα, ενώ χρειάζεται να τα σκεφτόμαστε όλα πιο χαλαρά ή για την ακρίβεια να μην τα σκεφτόμαστε καθόλου...

----------


## panagiwtis23

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου Παναγιώτη. Σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ και εγώ έτσι αισθάνομαι ότι πάντα θα την παλεύω, η φοβία αυτή αν εγκατασταθεί μέσα σου από παιδί, όπως πιστεύω έγινε σε μένα, είναι κάτι που το έχεις για πάντα, απλά δουλεύοντάς το κάπως αντιμετωπίζεται και φτάνεις σε ένα καλό επίπεδο. Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα ως προς αυτό, το 60-70% είναι καλό ποσοστό.
> Εγώ πιστεύω χρειάζεται να το δουλέψω κι άλλο. Βασικά είναι μέρες που τα πάω καλά και δεν με απασχολεί και άλλες πάλι που με ρίχνει. 'Ισως φταίει που έχω κάποιες σχετικά μοναχικές δραστηριότητες και δεν συναναστρέφομαι πολύ και συχνά με πολλούς ανθρώπους. Άρα η έκθεση δεν είναι μεγάλη. Μπορείς να μου δώσεις παραδείγματα έκθεσης που σε βοήθησαν σιγά-σιγά?
> Τουλάχιστον και εγώ το στάδιο "πλησιάζω τον άνθρωπο, τον χαιρετώ" το έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά.
> Με τη μνήμη εγώ έχω το αντίθετο, θυμάμαι τα πάντα και τους πάντες και με την ιδψ έχει σχέση αυτό, είχα και κάτι κολλήματα που αφορούσαν τη μνήμη παλαιότερα, θα ήθελα να μην έχω τόση υπερλειτουργία μνήμης κάποιες φορές! αλλά κατανοώ και αυτό που βιώνεις εσύ, πρέπει να είναι επίσης κουραστικό.


Μακάρι να χα την μνήμη σου. Αυτό που έχω δεν είναι κουραστικό είναι ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ. Είναι σαν να ζω στο μάτριξ δεν θυμάμαι γνωστούς και νιώθω σαν τρελός. 
Αλλά δεν έχω ψυχωσικά ή σχιζοφρενικά επεισόδια για να ρίξω εκεί την έκπτωση μνήμης και επίσης δεν μπορώ να πάρω αγωγή για ΔΕΠ-Υ καθώς δεν έχω και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω διάγνωση...

Έκθεση είναι να κάνεις πράγματα που αποφεύγεις.
Το πρώτο βήμα λοιπόν είναι να μάθεις να αναγνωρίζεις την αποφυγή. Εϊναι πιο δύσκολο απο όσο ακούγεται πίστεψε καθώς (όπως έλεγε και η ψυχολόγος μου) η αποφυγή είναι όσο έξυπνος-η είσαι εσύ.
Μόλις την αναγνωρίσεις διαλλέγεις μια από τις περιστάσεις που σε αγχώνουν (την πιο σοφτ στην αρχή) και εκτίθεσαι...

Πχ πας σούπερ μάρκετ και πας στο ταμείο, με το που σε κοιτάει η ταμίας εσύ αγχώνεσαι και κοιτάς αλλού κάτω κτλ ενώ στην πραγματικότητα θα ήθελες να πεις μια καλησπέρα.
Κάνε αυτό για αρχή.

Είσαι σε μια καφετέρια και σε πιάνει κοινωνική φοβία από τον κόσμο (με κοιτάνε κτλ) ε εσύ αντί να κοιτάς να κρυφτείς εκθέσου. 
Πχ βάλε το κινητό σου στο δυνατό και βάλε κάποιον να σε καλέσει (για να γυρίσουν όλοι να κοιτάξουν) ή φώναξε τον σερβιτόρο να σου φέρει λίγο ακόμα νερό.
Στα πιο ακραία μπορείς να στήσεις ψεύτικο καυγά μέσω τηλεφώνου ή λαιβ.

Μερικά σενάρια έκθεσης (αν δε σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία για έκθεση) τα δημιουργείς.
Εγώ πχ προχθές είχα πάει για μπλούζες και εκεί που δοκίμαζα μια πολύ ωραία πόλο μαύρη κοντομάνικη είδα πως είχε πολύ σκόνη σα να είναι μείνει σε πατάρι από την περσινή σεζόν.
Στην αρχή λέω θα την πάρω και έτσι δε βαριέσαι. Και μετά λεώ εύκαιρία για έκθεση και έπιασα μια υπάλληλο να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να μου βρει ένα ίδιο large.
Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις, πας στην πωλήτρια την κοιτάς σε κοιτάει (άγχος) τι λες το θέμα σου και σε ρωτάει γιατί (αφού ήδη κρατάς το large) και της λες στα ίσια είναι σκονισμένη και προσπαθείς να την κοιτάς στα μάτια (δύσκολο...) ... 

Χτίζεις σενάρια, αρπάζεις ευκαιρίες και δίνεις ελαφρυντικά στον εαυτό σου όποτε λιγοψυχίσεις :-)
Την έκθεση την δουλεύω 2 χρόνια περίπου γιαυτό έχω φτάσει σε καλό επίπεδο αλλά υπάρχουν και μέρες που δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω ούτε στη μάνα μου χωρίς να με πιάσει ευσυγκινισία (βέβαι αυτό κυρίως όταν ήμουν χωρίς αγωγή)...

----------


## Delmem080319a

Παναγιώτη, πραγματικά το έχεις δουλέψει, ωραίες οι προτάσεις σου για έκθεση, με τα μαγαζιά, ψώνια κλπ το έχω δουλέψει και εγώ αρκετά αυτό. Να φανταστείς παλιά μπορεί να έπαιρνα το ρούχο, όπως λες, έτσι χωρίς να ζητήσω κάτι καλύτερο, και μπορούσα εύκολα να πιαστώ και κορόιδο, δεν διεκδικούσα ούτε το δίκιο μου δηλαδή. Όπως ας πούμε λάθος τιμή ακριβότερη να χτυπήσουν στο ταμείο για κάτι που είχα δει ότι είναι φτηνότερο, και να μη ζητήσω το λόγο, εκεί έδωσα τα λεφτά, χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα... Και άλλα τέτοια έχω κάνει, τώρα έχω βελτιωθεί σημαντικά ευτυχώς. Τώρα αυτό με τον ψεύτικο καυγά δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, είμαι σίγουρη... πολύ ακραίο μου φαίνεται! Επίσης ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να εφαρμόσω σωστά έκθεση στο θέμα "διαβάζω μπροστά σε κοινό", καθώς και στη σχολή ακόμα που φοιτούσα το απέφευγα όσο δεν παίρνει και τις ελάχιστες φορές που χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω σε κόσμο με τα χίλια ζόρια... Σε πιο διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, μικρό κύκλο ανθρώπων τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά ναι το παν είναι να πάμε κόντρα στην αποφυγή. Αλλιώς παραμένει το πρόβλημα.

Αυτό που λες για τη μνήμη σου, δεν ξέρω, ίσως κάποιο φάρμακο που παίρνεις να την έχει επηρεάσει πολύ? όμως και συ εκεί θα πρέπει να δώσεις ελαφρυντικά στον εαυτό σου, πραγματικά ένα πράγμα που έχω καταλάβει με όλα αυτά που περνάει ο καθένας μας είναι να μην καταλογίζουμε στον εαυτό μας διάφορα και να αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε αυστηροί κριτές του. Να αποδεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας και να μην είμαστε υπερευαίσθητα άτομα όσο μπορούμε. Είναι σημαντικό.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος,κ εγω πασχω απο κοινωνιοφοβια κ παντα θα πασχω πιστευω κ ναι τωρα εχω ξεπερασει την φαση που φοβομουν να μιλαω σε γνωστους στον δρομο μιλαω κανονικα ομως εκνευριζομαι οταν μου πιανουν την κουβεντα για αρκετα η οταν βλεπω ανθρωπους οι οποιοι δεν μου ειναι αρεστοι ομως το ολο θεμα παλευεται αυτο το οποιο δεν παλευω ειναι το να πρεπει να ειμαι ωρες μαζι με αγνωστους αυτο μου την δινει πραγματικα,εγω θελω κοντα μου μονο το αγορι μου μαζι με το οποιο θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια τους δικους μου τις φιλες μου κ οχι πολυ κοσμο περισσοτερο με αυτους νιωθω ανετα,Απο το φορουμ επισης μιλαω ανετα μιας κ ειναι με κοσμο που δεν βλεπω απο κοντα κ ειναι ανωνυμα

----------


## Delmem080319a

Καταλαβαίνω μυσπ, και εγώ κάπως έτσι είμαι σε λίγους ανθρώπους δικούς μου να μιλώ και να νιώθω άνετα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το παλεύουμε να μην είμαστε φοβικοί. Να μιλάμε στους ανθρώπους και οι άγνωστοι μπορεί να είναι ενδιαφέροντες άνθρωποι ορισμένες φορές, δηλαδή να μην κλείνουμε τους ορίζοντές μας, να μην κλεινόμαστε τελείως σε ένα καβούκι, έναν μικρόκοσμο. Φυσικά όταν κάποιος δεν σου είναι αρεστός θα το αποφύγεις, εκεί είναι λογική η αποφυγή, δε το συζητώ... Πάντως όπως λες και εδώ μιλάμε με άγνωστα άτομα και βλέπεις ότι μπορεί να γίνεται μια όμορφη, άνετη, φιλική επικοινωνία κάποιες φορές. Άνθρωποι είμαστε πίσω από τις οθόνες, τα πληκτρολόγια, καμιά φορά σαστίζω και εγώ, πόσο εύκολη, ανοιχτή κάνει την επικοινωνία το διαδίκτυο, η ανωνυμία και μη οπτική επαφή... Ο άνθρωπος δημιουργήθηκε για να επικοινωνεί με τους άλλους, άσχετα αν διάφορα βιώματα, λάθος άνθρωποι και καταστάσεις κλπ που δε θέλω να αναφέρω, μας κάναν κοινωνιοφοβικά άτομα.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας άγνωστοί μου φίλοι  :Smile:

----------


## panagiwtis23

> Παναγιώτη, πραγματικά το έχεις δουλέψει, ωραίες οι προτάσεις σου για έκθεση, με τα μαγαζιά, ψώνια κλπ το έχω δουλέψει και εγώ αρκετά αυτό. Να φανταστείς παλιά μπορεί να έπαιρνα το ρούχο, όπως λες, έτσι χωρίς να ζητήσω κάτι καλύτερο, και μπορούσα εύκολα να πιαστώ και κορόιδο, δεν διεκδικούσα ούτε το δίκιο μου δηλαδή. Όπως ας πούμε λάθος τιμή ακριβότερη να χτυπήσουν στο ταμείο για κάτι που είχα δει ότι είναι φτηνότερο, και να μη ζητήσω το λόγο, εκεί έδωσα τα λεφτά, χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα... Και άλλα τέτοια έχω κάνει, τώρα έχω βελτιωθεί σημαντικά ευτυχώς. Τώρα αυτό με τον ψεύτικο καυγά δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, είμαι σίγουρη... πολύ ακραίο μου φαίνεται! Επίσης ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να εφαρμόσω σωστά έκθεση στο θέμα "διαβάζω μπροστά σε κοινό", καθώς και στη σχολή ακόμα που φοιτούσα το απέφευγα όσο δεν παίρνει και τις ελάχιστες φορές που χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω σε κόσμο με τα χίλια ζόρια... Σε πιο διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, μικρό κύκλο ανθρώπων τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά ναι το παν είναι να πάμε κόντρα στην αποφυγή. Αλλιώς παραμένει το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αυτό που λες για τη μνήμη σου, δεν ξέρω, ίσως κάποιο φάρμακο που παίρνεις να την έχει επηρεάσει πολύ? όμως και συ εκεί θα πρέπει να δώσεις ελαφρυντικά στον εαυτό σου, πραγματικά ένα πράγμα που έχω καταλάβει με όλα αυτά που περνάει ο καθένας μας είναι να μην καταλογίζουμε στον εαυτό μας διάφορα και να αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε αυστηροί κριτές του. Να αποδεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας και να μην είμαστε υπερευαίσθητα άτομα όσο μπορούμε. Είναι σημαντικό.


Η μνήμη παντα ήταν έτσι. Τουναντίον τα αντικαταθλιπτικά βοηθάνε...
Ψεύτικο καυγά προσπάθησα να χτίσω πριν ένα μήνα αλλά άντεξα μόνο λίγα δεύτερα.
Με μια φίλη το έκανα. 
Αυτή άρχισε να φωνάζει σε έξαλλη κατάσταση και καλά πως κάποια κοιταζα (ψεύτικος καυγάς ζευγαριού) αλλά με το που γύρισαν όλοι της είπα να σταματήσει γιατί δεν την πάλευα :-) Πλάκα είχε πάντως

Άσε τι εργασία έχασα στη σχολή και τι βαθμό έχασα που έγραφα μαθήματα με άριστα το 7 γιατί έπιανε 3 η εργασία που αρνούμουν να κάνω γιατί είχε παρουσίαση.
Προς το τέλος με παρακίνηση της ψυχολόγου στα πλαίσια έκθεσης έκανα 3 παρουσιάσεις.
Λέω αν δε τις κάνω εδώ (προστατευόμενο περιβάλλον) πως θα της κάνω μελλοντικά στην δουλειά μου πχ σε ένα meeting;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη, υπάρχει ένα μπαχαρικό που λέγεται κουρκουμάς (turmeric), το χρησιμοποιούν αρκετά στην ινδική, ανατολίτικη κουζίνα, κάνει πολλά καλά και στον εγκέφαλο και πιστεύω και στη μνήμη. Υπάρχει και σαν συμπλήρωμα (κουρκουμίνη), αλλά εγώ δε γνωρίζω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα, το χρησιμοποιώ όμως ως μπαχαρικό σε φαγητά. Δες το ίσως σου κάνει καλό. Νομίζω και τα ωμέγα 3 βοηθούν τη μνήμη επίσης.
Φαντάζομαι απίστευτο το σκηνικό με τον καυγά  :Wink:  Πρέπει να βρήκες και φίλη που ήταν καλή ηθοποιός!
Ναι οι παρουσιάσεις εργασιών ήταν και εμένα το αδύνατό μου σημείο και έχασα από αυτό, νομίζω θα ΄πρεπε από παιδιά από το σχολείο να υπάρχει μάθημα που να σε μαθαίνει να εξοικειώνεσαι με αυτό το πράγμα, εγώ ουδέποτε ήθελα να πάρω μέρος σε γιορτές, θεατρικά κλπ, γι΄ αυτό το λόγο. Μιλάμε για πολλή αποφυγή!

----------


## panagiwtis23

> Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη, υπάρχει ένα μπαχαρικό που λέγεται κουρκουμάς (turmeric), το χρησιμοποιούν αρκετά στην ινδική, ανατολίτικη κουζίνα, κάνει πολλά καλά και στον εγκέφαλο και πιστεύω και στη μνήμη. Υπάρχει και σαν συμπλήρωμα (κουρκουμίνη), αλλά εγώ δε γνωρίζω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα, το χρησιμοποιώ όμως ως μπαχαρικό σε φαγητά. Δες το ίσως σου κάνει καλό. Νομίζω και τα ωμέγα 3 βοηθούν τη μνήμη επίσης.
> Φαντάζομαι απίστευτο το σκηνικό με τον καυγά  Πρέπει να βρήκες και φίλη που ήταν καλή ηθοποιός!
> Ναι οι παρουσιάσεις εργασιών ήταν και εμένα το αδύνατό μου σημείο και έχασα από αυτό, νομίζω θα ΄πρεπε από παιδιά από το σχολείο να υπάρχει μάθημα που να σε μαθαίνει να εξοικειώνεσαι με αυτό το πράγμα, εγώ ουδέποτε ήθελα να πάρω μέρος σε γιορτές, θεατρικά κλπ, γι΄ αυτό το λόγο. Μιλάμε για πολλή αποφυγή!


Πάντα έκανα αποφυγή σε όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις.
Έχω δοκιμάσει για μνήμη και άγχος όσα δεν φανταζεσαι. Όλα σχεδόν.
Και τώρα ταυτόχρονα με την αγωγή μου παίρνω:
b-complex, multi-minerals, ω3, προβιοτικά, λουτεινη-ζεαξανθίνη, μύρτιλλο, κολλαγόνο-υαλουρονικό οξύ και vinpocetine.

Την vinpocetine την δοκιμάζω για την μνήμη.
Έχω πολλά για την μνήμη που εχω δοκιμάσει όπως bacopa-brahmi, ginseng, ginkgo bilopa, rhodiola, dmae και τώρα vinpocetine.
Ως τώρα μόνο το dmae βοήθησε λίγο το έβγαλα μόνο και μόνο για να δοκιμάσω μήπως το vinpocetine κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. 4 μέρες το παίρνω. τα κρατάω πάντα 2 μήνες για δοκιμή :-)

Το επόμενο λοιπόν θα είναι κουρκουμάς :-)

Μετανιώνω αγαπητή μπρεθ για όλα τα χρόνια που έχασα. Και η ψυχίατρος μου όταν μου πήρε ιστορικό ήταν έτοιμη να βάλει τα κλάμματα με ένα γιατί; Γιατί δεν ζήτησα βοήθεια και έχασα παιδική, εφηβική, προεφηβική και φοιτητική ζωή.

Και εγώ όταν βγήκα από κατάθλιψη με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μετάνιωσα για τα χρόνια που έχασα. Και ναι έκλαψα πολύ. Χτυπιόμουν και έκλαιγα. Μελαγχολόυσα.
Μετα σηκώθηκα και είπα πως δε θα ξαναμείνω χωρίς αγωγή ή βοήθεια και θα ζήσω πάση θησεία...

----------


## tsilias

καλησπερα παιδια αντιμετωπιζω και γω προβλημα μ αυτο το θεμα και ειδικα το τελευταιο καιρο εχω κλειστει παρα πολυ ξερετε αν υπαρχει καποια ομαδα πανω σ αυτο?η να κανονισουμε καποια ατομα συναντηση και να βοηθησουμε ο ενας τον αλλον λογω οτι θα νιωθουμε ο ενας τον αλλον λογω οτι εχουμε το ιδιο θεμα..

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλησπερα παιδια αντιμετωπιζω και γω προβλημα μ αυτο το θεμα και ειδικα το τελευταιο καιρο εχω κλειστει παρα πολυ ξερετε αν υπαρχει καποια ομαδα πανω σ αυτο?η να κανονισουμε καποια ατομα συναντηση και να βοηθησουμε ο ενας τον αλλον λογω οτι θα νιωθουμε ο ενας τον αλλον λογω οτι εχουμε το ιδιο θεμα..


Δεν μπορούμε τώρα έχουμε κλείσει με τον μανμαν.. Ένας ένας παιδιά!

----------


## tsilias

μνημονιο αυτο τωρα τι ηταν αστειο?εγω ρωτησα αν γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποια ομαδα?

----------


## stefamw

Καλησπερα,
Και γω πασχω απο κοινωνικη φοβια, 23 ετων ειμαι και ισως και αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. 
Αποφευγω την επαφη με τον κοσμο, δηλαδη αν δω καποιον γνωστο εξω πχ στον πεζοδρομο θα φυγω απο αλλο δρομο εφοσον δεν με εχει δει. Αν τυχει και ειμαι εξω για καφε, προσεχω πολυ τι λεω, κοκκινιζω ευκολα και τρεμουν τα χερια μου. Ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου ειναι που δεν ξερω τι να πω οταν ειμαι με καποιον και αρκετες φορες καθομαι και ετοιμαζω τα θεματα που μπορω να συζητησω για να αποφυγω την "αβολη σιγη". Σπανια βοηθαει αυτο.
Οταν φυγω απο καποιο μερος που ημουν με καποιον/ους, σκεφτομαι προσεκτικα οπως ανεφερε καποιο μελος πιο πανω τι ειπα και θα επρεπε ή δεν επρεπε να ειχα πει και αυτο μπορει να με τυρανναει για τις επομενες 2 μερες. 

Ειχα δει ειδικο στο ΚΨΥ αλλα με αγχωνε και αυτος οποτε σταματησα την ψυχοθεραπεια και ειμαι με Χanax ή Clonotril οταν πρεπει να βγαινω εξω. Δυστυχως θα πρεπει θελω δεν θελω να συνεχισω την παρακολουθηση στο ΚΨΥ γιατι ο στρατιωτικος ψυχιατρος το ξεκαθαρισε πλαγιως οτι δεν δινει 2η αναβολη εαν δεν παρακολουθουμαι και αν μπω στρατο ισουται με αυτοκτονια γιατι ημουν θυμα bullying στα παιδικα μου χρονια (ισως ειναι αυτος ο λογος της κοινωνικης μου φοβιας, αλλα απ την αλλη ειμαι εσωστρεφης χαρακτηρας) και δεν αντεχω να το ξαναπερασω.

Απολαμβανω να κανω δραστηριοτητες μονος μου γιατι νιωθω ανετα μιας και δεν υπαρχει κοσμος διπλα μου. Δηλαδη παω για μπανιο στη Θαλασσα μονος μου, κανω jogging ή ποδηλασια μονος μου. Σκεφτομαι μαλιστα να ξεκινησω και ορειβασια μονος μου (κανω ηδη με διαφορες ομαδες αλλα με αγχωνουν γιατι μιλανε συνεχως και μου λενε γιατι εισαι τοσο ησυχος) μιας και λατρευω τη φυση αλλα εξ αιτιας αυτης της παθησης δεν μπορω να την ευχαριστηθω με κοσμο.
Σχεση δεν μπορω να κανω, γιατι εκτος του οτι ειμαι τελειως απειρος, εχω φτασει 23 και ακομα δεν εχω κανει σχεση, το γενικευμενο αγχος σε συνδιασμο με την κοινωνικη φοβια και την ενδεχομενη κριση πανικου με αποτρεπουν.
Κανω σαρδαμ οταν μιλαω με κοσμο, καποιες φορες δυσκολευομαι να ακολουθησω τους ανθρωπους σε μια συζητηση γιατι απο το αγχος εαν φαινομαι ενταξει ή καθομαι καπως περιεργα ή φαινομαι αγχομενος, μου αποσπα την προσοχη και δεν καταλαβαινω τι λενε. Το να μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο με τρομαζει, και οταν χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο ειναι λες και πεταγεται καποιος απο την ντουλαπα και με τρομαζει. 
Δεν ξερω πως θα συνεχισω να ζω ετσι.
Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να καναμε καποια ομαδα ή καποια συναντηση. Εαν υπαρχουν ατομα απο Θεσσαλονικη ας στειλουν μυνημα.

----------


## tsilias

στεφαμω μακαρι να σουν αθηνα να το κανονιζαμε αλλα εισαι μακρυα..παντως πιστευω πως απο δω μεσα μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε μια ομαδα απο μονοι μας..

----------


## Delmem080319a

@Tsilias καλώσηρθες, δεν γνωρίζω κάποια τέτοια ομάδα που να συζητούν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ίσως όμως και να υπάρχει.
Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθούσε εμάς με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα να βρούμε ομοιοπαθούντες για να το συζητήσουμε στην έξω ζωή. Εγώ προσωπικά δύσκολα συζητώ με πολλούς ανθρώπους και πόσο μάλλον για αυτά τα δύσκολα ζητήματα. Για να μιλήσω πολύ και ανοιχτά μου είναι πιο εύκολο με έναν άνθρωπο να τον γνωρίζω καιρό και να έχω πολύ εμπιστοσύνη. Εδώ βέβαια εκθέτουμε κάποια ζητήματά μας, είναι μια προσπάθεια. Βλέπεις ο γραπτός λόγος και η ανωνυμία το κάνει κάπως πιο εύκολο. Δοκίμασε ίσως να γράψεις μερικές εμπειρίες, δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζεις και θες να τις μοιραστείς.
Αν έχει κάποιο παιδί εμπειρία από group therapy για κοινωνική φοβία ας μας τη γράψει.
Πάντως η έκθεση με ανθρώπους σιγά-σιγά, σε διάφορες δραστηριότητες και στην καθημερινότητά μας, πιστεύω είναι ο πιο κατάλληλος τρόπος να δουλεύεται το πρόβλημα, όπως το συζητούσαμε με τα παιδιά εδώ. Να πηγαίνεις όσο μπορείς κόντρα στη φοβία.

@stefamw, σε καταλαβαίνω πολύ, αυτό με το τηλέφωνο και εγώ το έχω, όπως και αν χτυπάει το κουδούνι του σπιτιού, μου προξενούν άγχος νομίζω, μια υπερένταση. Επίσης το να έχω να τηλεφωνήσω σε υπηρεσίες κλπ, να συννενοηθώ για ζητήματα. Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, να με ρωτήσουν πράγματα να μην ξέρω να απαντήσω. Πρόσφατα κάτι ήθελα και είχα να δώσω διάφορα στοιχεία από το τηλέφωνο και όταν με ρώτησαν τον αριθμό του κινητού μου, σάστισα, είχα κολλήσει και δεν το θυμόμουν εκείνη τη στιγμή ενώ σε ήρεμες συνθήκες το ξέρω απ' έξω. Να κάτι τέτοια είναι, και αν τους δώσουμε μεγάλη σημασία, μετά με την υπερευαισθησία που μας δέρνει, μας παίρνει από κάτω. Όχι πρέπει να αντιστεκόμαστε σε αυτό, να αδιαφορούμε, πως να το πω, να μην τα κάνουμε αυτά τα ασήμαντα, τόσο σημαντικά μέσα στο μυαλό μας.
Για το στρατό καταλαβαίνω, και εγώ αν ήμουν άντρας θα που προξενούσε αγωνία μεγάλη, πίεζε λίγο τον εαυτό σου και συνέχιζε στο ΚΨΥ, δες το σαν κάτι θετικό που θα σε βοηθήσει στην κατάστασή σου. Η ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανες εκεί δεν ήταν καλή?
Το bulling σε συνδυασμό με την εσωστρέφεια σίγουρα συμβάλλουν καθοριστικά να αναπτύξει κανείς αυτό. Και εγώ από κάτι παιδικά και μετέπειτα βιώματα κυρίως πιστεύω ότι σιγά-σιγά ανέπτυξα κοινωνική φοβία. Έχω και την ΙΔΨ και είναι εκρηκτικός συνδυασμός...
Τέλοσπάντων τώρα πρέπει να αγωνιζόμαστε όμως όσο μπορούμε να το καταπολεμάμε.
Εμένα μου συμβαίνει καμιά φορά και κάτι άλλο που με στενοχωρεί, που οφείλεται στην κοινωνική φοβία, είναι όταν πηγαίνω να παρακολουθήσω μια ομιλία ή διάλεξη για κάτι ενδιαφέρον και όταν τελειώνουν ο ομιλητής, οι ομιλητές και υπάρχει ο χρόνος για ερωτήσεις από το κοινό, ενώ θα ήθελα πολύ να ρωτήσω πράγματα, ποτέ δεν το κάνω, κωλώνω, δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ξεπεράσω αυτό.
Πάντως είναι ωραίο που γράφεις ότι πηγαίνεις για δραστηριότητες έξω στη φύση, θάλασσα, ποδηλασία, jogging, μας κάνει πολύ καλό και εντάξει εκ των πραγμάτων κάποιες από αυτές είναι πιο ευχάριστες όταν είναι μοναχικές, εγώ έτσι το βλέπω και το βρίσκω φυσιολογικό, γιατί για να ηρεμήσει ο άνθρωπος μέσα στη φύση δε χρειάζεται πολύ βαβούρα, άντε με πολύ μικρή παρέα να είναι, αλλιώς δεν είναι τόσο ξεκούραστη δραστηριότητα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εμένα μου αρέσει κάποιες φορές να είμαι μόνη μου στη φύση και να ακούω μόνο τους δικούς της ήχους.

----------


## elis

το ολο θεμα με την κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι ο φοβοσ τησ μη αποδοχησ δλδ ολοι εμεισ οπυ το χουμε νομιζω θελουμε την αποδοχη
και νομιζουμε οτι ο αλλοσ πρεπει να μασ το δειξει με καποιο τροπο το θεμα ειναι οτι ο αλλοσ δεν ασχολειται με αυτο το θεμα και εκει μπερδευομαστε νομιζουμε οτι ασχολειται αλλα στην ουσια δεν τ περναει καν απο το μυαλο αν ειναι νορμαλ
υπαρχουν και οι ηλιθιοι που παντα κανουν μαλακια και εμεισ ασχολουμαστε με αυτη τη μαλακια και τουσ εντοπιζουμε ωσ σωστουσ ενω στη πραγματικοτητα ειναι ηλιθιοι αυτο ειναι και το παραμυθι τησ ζωησ μου σασ συνιστω να μη το ακολουθησετε

----------


## stefamw

> . Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εμένα μου αρέσει κάποιες φορές να είμαι μόνη μου στη φύση και να ακούω μόνο τους δικούς της ήχους.


Ακριβως αυτο. Θελω να πηγαινω μονος, μονο και μονο για να ακουω τους ηχους απο τα πουλια και τους καταρρακτες χωρις να υπαρχει ανθρωπος διπλα. Δεν το ευχαριστιεμαι με τους ανθρωπους, αγχωνομαι και το μυαλο μου απασχολειται αποκλειστικα με αυτο, παρα με το να απολαμβανω εκεινη τη στιγμη. Ειναι σα να με καλει η φυση!

@elis Αυτο που περιεγραψες ειναι η αποφευκτικη διαταραχη, και ετσι το ξεχωριζεις απο την κοινωνικη φοβια. Ενας με κοινωνικη φοβια μπορει να μην τον ενδιαφερει καν αν τον αποδεχονται ή οχι και απλα να πηγαινει με ατομα που νιωθει ανετα μαζι τους, ενω ενας με αποφευκτικη εαν νιωσει οτι τον απορριπτουν ακομα και αν ειναι της φαντασιας του, τεινει να απομακρυνεται απο ανθρωπους και παρεες πριν τον απορριψουν αυτοι πρωτοι. Μπορει να συνυπαρχει ομως κοινωνικη φοβια και αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. Εμενα ας πουμε δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσο να εχω παρεα γιατι δεν νιωθω ανετα γυρω απο ανθρωπους, αλλα με ενδιαφερει ομως να ξερω οτι ειναι καποιος ή καποιοι εκει εξω που θελουν να κανουν παρεα μαζι μου. Αυτο ειναι να εχεις αποφευκτικη διαταραχη.

----------


## tsilias

[QUOTE=Breath;536938]@Tsilias καλώσηρθες, δεν γνωρίζω κάποια τέτοια ομάδα που να συζητούν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ίσως όμως και να υπάρχει.
Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βοηθούσε εμάς με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα να βρούμε ομοιοπαθούντες για να το συζητήσουμε στην έξω ζωή. Εγώ προσωπικά δύσκολα συζητώ με πολλούς ανθρώπους και πόσο μάλλον για αυτά τα δύσκολα ζητήματα. Για να μιλήσω πολύ και ανοιχτά μου είναι πιο εύκολο με έναν άνθρωπο να τον γνωρίζω καιρό και να έχω πολύ εμπιστοσύνη. Εδώ βέβαια εκθέτουμε κάποια ζητήματά μας, είναι μια προσπάθεια. Βλέπεις ο γραπτός λόγος και η ανωνυμία το κάνει κάπως πιο εύκολο. Δοκίμασε ίσως να γράψεις μερικές εμπειρίες, δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζεις και θες να τις μοιραστείς.
Αν έχει κάποιο παιδί εμπειρία από group therapy για κοινωνική φοβία ας μας τη γράψει.
Πάντως η έκθεση με ανθρώπους σιγά-σιγά, σε διάφορες δραστηριότητες και στην καθημερινότητά μας, πιστεύω είναι ο πιο κατάλληλος τρόπος να δουλεύεται το πρόβλημα, όπως το συζητούσαμε με τα παιδιά εδώ. Να πηγαίνεις όσο μπορείς κόντρα στη φοβία. αυτο οπως δεν ειναι και οτι το καλυτερο πιστευω οτι ο ενας μπορει να καταλαβει τον αλλον και ετσι αν αρχισουμε να κανουμε παρεα και να συζηταμε μεταξυ μας πιστευω οτι πολλοι απο μας θα βοηθηθουν αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου γιατι με οπιον αλλον μοιραστεις αυτο το πραγμα δε μπορει να σε καταλαβει μονο ενας που νιωθει το ιδιο μπορει να καταλαβει πως ειναι αυτο το πραγμα

----------


## Delmem080319a

@Γεια σου elis! Συμφωνώ, ο φόβος και ανασφάλεια μη αποδοχής, ίσως είναι κάτι που έχει δημιουργήσει τη φοβία, γενικά το πως μας αντιλαμβάνονται οι άλλοι και το τι γνώμη έχουν για εμάς δημιουργεί διάφορα μέσα μας. Γι' αυτό και πολλές φορές λέω να μη δίνουμε βαρύτητα στις γνώμες των άλλων που βλέπουν από τα δικά τους πρίσματα, ιδέες, ανασφάλειες κλπ. Τώρα αυτό που λες για τους ηλίθιους, εκεί είναι το θέμα, ότι αν βρεθούν κάποιοι τέτοιοι σε ηλικία ή σε κάποια φάση που δεν το καταλάβαινες τόσο εύκολα, εκεί γίνεται η "ζημιά". Και κατά τη θεωρία μου, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, αν ο χαρακτήρας ενός ατόμου είναι πιο ευαίσθητος/εσωστρεφής και δεν έχει ένα υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον, όλο αυτό το πακέτο δημιουργεί την κοινωνική φοβία.
Πάντως elis αφού το αντιλαμβάνεσαι τι συνέβη κλπ, τώρα πλέον μπορείς να το διαμορφώσεις καλύτερα το παραμύθι της ζωής, τη συνέχειά του δηλαδή, δεν πειράζει και αν είχες και κάποιες άσχημες περιπέτειες, έτσι είναι τα παραμύθια συνήθως έχουν και από αυτά, δράκους, κακές μάγισσες και μάγους και τα συναφή... αλλά ο ήρωας του παραμυθιού επιμένει και δεν καταθέτει όπλα.

@Stefamw, πραγματικά αυτό που αναφέρεις για τη φύση, όπως έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ το θεωρώ πολύ φυσιολογικό, είσαι απλά γνήσιος λάτρης της φύσης και μπορείς να την απολαύσεις μόνος. Εγώ αυτήν την κατάσταση του να βρεθεί κανείς ακούγοντας κύματα ή θροϊσμα φύλλων, πουλιά, νερό που τρέχει σε φαράγγι και να τα παρατηρεί όλα αυτά μόνος του, τη θεωρώ την απόλυτη ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο πράγμα. Μην αφήσεις κανέναν να σε πείσει ότι είναι περίεργο αυτό να θέλεις να το ζήσεις και μόνος, χωρίς παρέα. Το να ξέρεις να το χαρείς, να αφουγκραστείς το μεγαλείο της φύσης είναι πολύ ωραίο και θα σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλά πάντα και πιο ήρεμος.
Τώρα απλά επειδή μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι ότι απομονώνεσαι από τους ανθρώπους, αυτό που εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι συνήθως να κρατούμε μια ισορροπία, δηλαδή να επιδιώκουμε να συναντάμε και ανθρώπους, ίσως σε άλλες δραστηριότητες, μια βόλτα, έναν καφέ, ένα φαγητό κάπου έξω ή κάποιο θέαμα. Αν υπάρχουν ένας- δυο άνθρωποι που αισθάνεσαι καλά μαζί τους, μπορείς να βγαίνεις και σιγά-σιγά ίσως μειώνεται το αίσθημα της αμηχανίας, άβολης κατάστασης κλπ. Ένας τρόπος είναι να μάθεις το μυαλό σου να επικεντρώνει στο θετικό εκείνης της στιγμής ότι είσαι έξω με έναν καλό φίλο για καφέ ας πούμε, ή στο περπάτημα που κάνεις μαζί του, και να μην αφήνεις το μυαλό να γυρνάει στις σκέψεις δυσφορίας, σε παρελθόντα πράγματα που σε δυσαρέστησαν και άλλα τέτοια. Θέλει μια εκπαίδευση το μυαλό, μια εγρήγορση να έχουμε να το "μαζεύουμε" όταν ξεφεύγει, τουλάχιστον αυτό διαπιστώνω με τα προβλήματα που έχω εγώ.

@Tsilias, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, εγώ απλά έγραψα προσωπικά ότι θα δυσκολευόμουν σε κάτι τέτοιο, ίσως άλλα άτομα να ωφελούνταν από μια τέτοια διαδικασία, ο καθένας άλλωστε και το ίδιο πρόβλημα να έχει το αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά. Σίγουρα κάποιος που έχει παρόμοια κατάσταση σε καταλαβαίνει, άλλωστε γι' αυτό γράφουμε εδώ και μοιραζόμαστε εμπειρίες, γιατί πολλοί είμαστε συμπάσχοντες και νιώθουμε λίγο τι περνάει ο άλλος. Πάντως στο φόρουμ γενικά δεν ενδείκνυνται προσκλήσεις, συναντήσεις, δημιουργία ομάδων πολύ άμεσα, έχε το υπόψη σου αυτό.

----------


## stefamw

Breath ειχα διαβασει σε δημοσκοπηση σε forum κοινωνικης φοβιας του εξωτερικου οτι το 70% λατρευε τη φυση απο κει μεσα. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο οτι μας αρεσει η φυση ή απλα ειναι ενα μερος οπου μπορουμε να "ξαναγεμισουμε τις μπαταριες μας" γιατι εχει ησυχια και δεν υπαρχουν (συνηθως) ανθρωποι τριγυρω. Το να παω μονος δεν μου φαινεται περιεργο, αλλωστε ξερω ατομα που το κανουν αλλα και στο εξωτερικο (ΗΠΑ) ας πουμε εχει παρα πολλους που κανουν μονοι τους εξορμησεις.
Απο καταθλιψη που περναω κατα καιρους, ο στοχος να ξαναεπισκευθω την φυση ή να παω καποιο ταξιδι ειναι αυτο που με κραταει ακομα ορθιο.

----------


## Guest17012017

Θα σου πω το εξής θεματοθέτη και είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να ξεπεράσεις μια και καλή την κοινωνική φοβία(δεν σου λέω λόγια του αέρα ούτε ψυχολογικές μπαρούφες, σου λέω ότι κάνω και εγώ από τότε που με θυμάμαι) :Stick Out Tongue: ...

1) Βάζεις τα καλά σου ρούχα και καινούργια παπούτσια


2)παίρνεις μαζί σου χρήματα για να βγεις έξω



3)βγαίνεις έξω σε κάποιο πολυκαταστημα


4)αγοράζεις έναν ανεξιτηλο μαρκαδόρο


5) και τους γράφεις όλους μα όλους στα παλιά σου τα παπούτσια!!!


Δεν χρειάζεται να πιέζεσαι για τον κάθε γελοίο και να μην ξέρεις αν πρέπει να αλλάξεις πεζοδρόμιο ή να πεις μια καλησπερα...Δεν χρειάζεται να <<σκέφτεσαι>> εκ των προτέρων θεματα για συζητηση λες και είσαι ο Κανακης από το Ραδιοαρβύλα για να ξεπεράσεις την επερχομενη <<παγερη σιωπή>> με τους συνομιλητές σου....Και είναι χίλιες φορές προτιμοτερο να είσαι σταθερός με τις προθέσεις σου, να τους γράφεις όλους εκεί που πρέπει παρά να πιέζεσαι, να προσποιησαι τον χαρούμενο, να φοράς ψευτικα χαμογελα και απο εκει περα εχει ο θεος....

----------


## primal71

> Θα σου πω το εξής θεματοθέτη και είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να ξεπεράσεις μια και καλή την κοινωνική φοβία(δεν σου λέω λόγια του αέρα ούτε ψυχολογικές μπαρούφες, σου λέω ότι κάνω και εγώ από τότε που με θυμάμαι)...
> 
> 1) Βάζεις τα καλά σου ρούχα και καινούργια παπούτσια
> 
> 
> 2)παίρνεις μαζί σου χρήματα για να βγεις έξω
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σ ακουει ο φοβος και γελαει ψευτικα ολα στο τελος και εχει ο θεος .... ο φοβος ειναι πραγματικος παντα οπως και οποια ταμπελα και αν του φοραμε καποτε κατα λαθος εκλεισα ενα φιλο στο ασανσερ που μου ειχε μιλησει για το προβλημα του αυτο ...... παγωσε και τα εκανα πανω μου δεν πεζεις με τους φοβους των ανθρωπων και το αφεινεις στους καλα εκπαιδευμενους θεραπευτες ......( κανενας στην ελλαδα τουλαχιστον την στιγμη που μιλαμε για εμενα πικροτατη αληθεια ) και οχι στο θεο

----------


## foufoutos32

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία για να είμαι ειλικρινής, αν και από όσα διάβασα από αυτά που λέτε, μάλλον έχω. Κατ' αρχάς, έχω νοσοφοβία - κάργα τσεκαρισμένο από ψυχίατρο. Σε σχέση με την κοινωνική φοβία όμως, δεν ξέρω πώς να το εξηγήσω είμαι ανάλογα τις στιγμές μου. Ενώ φοβάμαι πολύ την έκθεση, μου συμβαίνει με συγκεκριμένα άτομα και όχι με όλους. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν ξέρω ή δεν έχω τι να πω, ή φοβάμαι να μιλήσω με ανθρωπους που εγώ κρίνω εκ πρώτης όψεως ότι ενδεχομένως να είναι καλύτεροι από μενα, είτε αυτό αφορά εξωτερική εμφάνιση είτε ευστροφία/εξυπνάδα. Αντίθετα, αν κρίνω ότι "υπερέχω" σε κάτι σε σχέση με τον άλλο, είμαι πολύ άνετος κι ωραίος, αλλά συνήθως με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους βαριέμαι να μιλήσω.Οπότε ως μόνη λύση είναι απλά να το βουλώνω και να μη μιλάω με κάνενα :P Επίσης, μάλλον έχω και φόβο απόρριψης. Αυτό διότι με μερικά άτομα που αραιά και πού μιλάω, αν καταλάβω πχ ότι έχουν κανονίσει έξοδο χωρίς να μου προτείνουν, νιώθω τελείως ανεπιθυμήτος και άχρηστος, ενώ εγώ είμαι αυτός που κλείνει πόρτες και παράθυρα επικοινωνίας έτσι κι αλλιώς. Από την άλλη, αν κάνουν το πρώτο βήμα και πάρουν την πρωτοβουλία να μου μιλήσουν νιώθω βασιλιάς. Βασικά, τώρα που τα γράφω μου φαίνονται αστεία όλα αυτα και σουπερ εγωκεντρικά, αλλά τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου foufoutos32, δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο κοινωνική φοβία αυτό που περιγράφεις, τουλάχιστον όχι κάτι έντονο, ίσως ένα αίσθημα έλλειψης αυτοπεποίθησης και κάποιας ανασφάλειας, πάντως γενικά σκέφτομαι πολλές φορές, επειδή ανέφερες και τη λέξη "εγωκεντρικά", είναι αυτό που δημιουργεί νοσηρές καταστάσεις (πχ νοσοφοβία που ανέφερες) το να ασχολούμαστε υπερβολικά με το "εγώ" χωρίς να βλέπουμε κάτι πέρα από αυτό. Όταν ο άνθρωπος, απελευθερώνεται κάπως από αυτήν την υπερανάλυση, ασχολείται και με το "εμείς", αλλά και φροντίζει να κάνει περισσότερα πράγματα και όχι τόσο να σκέφτεται, πολλά από τα έντονα προβλήματα ενδέχεται να υποχωρήσουν.

----------


## Sephiroth

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία για να είμαι ειλικρινής, αν και από όσα διάβασα από αυτά που λέτε, μάλλον έχω. Κατ' αρχάς, έχω νοσοφοβία - κάργα τσεκαρισμένο από ψυχίατρο. Σε σχέση με την κοινωνική φοβία όμως, δεν ξέρω πώς να το εξηγήσω είμαι ανάλογα τις στιγμές μου. Ενώ φοβάμαι πολύ την έκθεση, μου συμβαίνει με συγκεκριμένα άτομα και όχι με όλους. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν ξέρω ή δεν έχω τι να πω, ή φοβάμαι να μιλήσω με ανθρωπους που εγώ κρίνω εκ πρώτης όψεως ότι ενδεχομένως να είναι καλύτεροι από μενα, είτε αυτό αφορά εξωτερική εμφάνιση είτε ευστροφία/εξυπνάδα. Αντίθετα, αν κρίνω ότι "υπερέχω" σε κάτι σε σχέση με τον άλλο, είμαι πολύ άνετος κι ωραίος, αλλά συνήθως με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους βαριέμαι να μιλήσω.Οπότε ως μόνη λύση είναι απλά να το βουλώνω και να μη μιλάω με κάνενα :P Επίσης, μάλλον έχω και φόβο απόρριψης. Αυτό διότι με μερικά άτομα που αραιά και πού μιλάω, αν καταλάβω πχ ότι έχουν κανονίσει έξοδο χωρίς να μου προτείνουν, νιώθω τελείως ανεπιθυμήτος και άχρηστος, ενώ εγώ είμαι αυτός που κλείνει πόρτες και παράθυρα επικοινωνίας έτσι κι αλλιώς. Από την άλλη, αν κάνουν το πρώτο βήμα και πάρουν την πρωτοβουλία να μου μιλήσουν νιώθω βασιλιάς. Βασικά, τώρα που τα γράφω μου φαίνονται αστεία όλα αυτα και σουπερ εγωκεντρικά, αλλά τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά;


Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Το έχω εντοπίσει ως ειδική κοινωνική φοβία. Είμαστε λίγοι.. τι κάνουμε γι αυτό ξέρουμε;; Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα..

----------


## hunter66

Η σωστή αντιμετώπιση περιλαμβάνει γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία με ή χωρίς φάρμακα.Με βάση ένα βιβλίο που έχω διαβάσει που αναλύει σχεδόν τα πάντα γύρω από το φάσμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας όσοι έχουν γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία ενδέχεται να δυσκολευτούν περισσότερο να την ξεπεράσουν.Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ορισμένα βότανα/συμπληρώματα που με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετά καθώς κάποια δρουν ως αγχολυτικά και κάποια άλλα σε κάνουν πιο εξωστρεφή.
Ωστόσο, είναι απαραίτητο η λήψη τους να γίνεται κυκλικά έτσι ώστε να μην δημιουργήσουν ανοχή.

Για τα φυσικά συμπτώματα π.χ.τρέμουλο,ταχυκαρδία,κοκ κίνισμα έχω διαβάσει ότι προτείνεται interoceptive exposure(δεν ξέρω πως μεταφράζεται το interoceptive στα ελληνικά, το διάβασα σε αγγλικί βιβλίο).Για παράδειγμα, σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις φοράς χοντρά ρούχα για να προκαλέσεις εφίδρωση, εσκεμμένα προκαλείς τρέμουλο στα χέρια σου,τρως καυτερά φαγητά για ερυθρότητα προσώπου, χρησιμοποιείς την άσκηση για να αυξήσεις τον καρδιακό ρυθμό πριν μπεις σε μια αίθουσα όπου έχεις συνάντηση.
Εγώ θέλω να ξεκινήσω συνεδρίες με ψυχίατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτή γιατί όσο περισσότερο το αφήνεις τόσο χειρότερα θα εξελιχθεί.Το θέμα είναι να ''επαναπρογραμματίσεις'' τον εγκέφαλο σου αντικαθιστώντας τις αρνητικές αυτοματοποιημένες σκέψεις που έχουν ριζώσει για χρόνια με καινούργιες πιο λογικές και ρεαλιστικές.Ξέρει κανείς εάν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι ψυχίατροι/ψυχοθεραπευτές στον ΕΟΠΥΥ;




> στεφαμω μακαρι να σουν αθηνα να το κανονιζαμε αλλα εισαι μακρυα..παντως πιστευω πως απο δω μεσα μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε μια ομαδα απο μονοι μας..


tsilias εγώ μέσα είμαι, να επικοινωνήσουμε μέσω email για να κανονίσουμε.Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως είναι εξαιρετικά βοηθητικό να μιλήσουμε με ομοιοπαθούντες για εμπειρίες μας στην κοινωνική ζωή ειδικά εάν υπάρχουν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες καθώς έτσι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που έχουμε.

----------


## 66psy

> tsilias εγώ μέσα είμαι, να επικοινωνήσουμε μέσω email για να κανονίσουμε.Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως είναι εξαιρετικά βοηθητικό να μιλήσουμε με ομοιοπαθούντες για εμπειρίες μας στην κοινωνική ζωή ειδικά εάν υπάρχουν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες καθώς έτσι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που έχουμε.




παιδια κι εγω ειμαι μεσα !

----------


## hunter66

> παιδια κι εγω ειμαι μεσα !


66psy εγώ δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να στείλω π.μ., ούτε ο tsillias υποθέτω.
εσύ μπορείς φαντάζομαι.εάν δεν γίνεται μέσω π.μ. τότε με email.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Η σωστή αντιμετώπιση περιλαμβάνει γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία με ή χωρίς φάρμακα.Με βάση ένα βιβλίο που έχω διαβάσει που αναλύει σχεδόν τα πάντα γύρω από το φάσμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας όσοι έχουν γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία ενδέχεται να δυσκολευτούν περισσότερο να την ξεπεράσουν.Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ορισμένα βότανα/συμπληρώματα που με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετά καθώς κάποια δρουν ως αγχολυτικά και κάποια άλλα σε κάνουν πιο εξωστρεφή.
> Ωστόσο, είναι απαραίτητο η λήψη τους να γίνεται κυκλικά έτσι ώστε να μην δημιουργήσουν ανοχή.
> 
> Για τα φυσικά συμπτώματα π.χ.τρέμουλο,ταχυκαρδία,κοκ κίνισμα έχω διαβάσει ότι προτείνεται interoceptive exposure(δεν ξέρω πως μεταφράζεται το interoceptive στα ελληνικά, το διάβασα σε αγγλικί βιβλίο).Για παράδειγμα, σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις φοράς χοντρά ρούχα για να προκαλέσεις εφίδρωση, εσκεμμένα προκαλείς τρέμουλο στα χέρια σου,τρως καυτερά φαγητά για ερυθρότητα προσώπου, χρησιμοποιείς την άσκηση για να αυξήσεις τον καρδιακό ρυθμό πριν μπεις σε μια αίθουσα όπου έχεις συνάντηση.
> Εγώ θέλω να ξεκινήσω συνεδρίες με ψυχίατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτή γιατί όσο περισσότερο το αφήνεις τόσο χειρότερα θα εξελιχθεί.Το θέμα είναι να ''επαναπρογραμματίσεις'' τον εγκέφαλο σου αντικαθιστώντας τις αρνητικές αυτοματοποιημένες σκέψεις που έχουν ριζώσει για χρόνια με καινούργιες πιο λογικές και ρεαλιστικές.Ξέρει κανείς εάν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι ψυχίατροι/ψυχοθεραπευτές στον ΕΟΠΥΥ;
> 
> 
> 
> tsilias εγώ μέσα είμαι, να επικοινωνήσουμε μέσω email για να κανονίσουμε.Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως είναι εξαιρετικά βοηθητικό να μιλήσουμε με ομοιοπαθούντες για εμπειρίες μας στην κοινωνική ζωή ειδικά εάν υπάρχουν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες καθώς έτσι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που έχουμε.


Γεια σου hunter66, αν μπορείς γράψε τον τίτλο του βιβλίου ή δώσε λινκ. Πως ακριβώς ορίζεται σε αυτό η γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία?
Επίσης αν θες πες ποια βότανα/συμπληρώματα σε βοήθησαν και παρατήρησες περισσότερη εξωστρέφεια.
Αυτό με το interoceptive exposure μου φαίνεται βασανιστήριο λίγο... δηλαδή αφού η φοβία ήδη προκαλεί συμπτώματα, γιατί να προκαλέσεις επιπλέον, ποιο το όφελος? Και ειδικά αν έχεις να μπεις σε μια αίθουσα, συνάντηση, να μιλήσεις σε κόσμο, κάτι τέτοιο τέλοσπάντων... ποιος θα ήθελε να παρουσιάζει μια τέτοια όψη και να έχει περισσότερο τρέμουλο, εφίδρωση, ερυθρότητα και άλλα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω ίσως πως λειτουργεί κάτι τέτοιο αν θες να το εξηγήσεις.
Για τον επαναπρογραμματισμό του εγκεφάλου συμφωνώ πολύ, το θέμα είναι βέβαια το πόσο δύσκολο και σε βάθος χρόνου μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Το πόσο εκτίθεσαι είναι το ζητούμενο αν έχεις ευκαιρίες και αν έχεις τη διάθεση να δημιουργήσεις πιο πολλές ευκαιρίες έκθεσης όταν δεν τις έχεις. Εγώ καταβάλλω προσπάθεια, αλλά ως ένα βαθμό, δεν έχω πάρα πολλές αντοχές, όμως πάω κόντρα στην φοβία, αλλά υπάρχουν θέματα δύσκολα ακόμη και μάλλον θα υπάρχουν για πάντα ή θέλουν πολύ δουλειά...
Για ψυχοθεραπευτή/ψυχίατρο ΕΟΠΥΥ, δεν ξέρω να σου προτείνω κάποιον και δεν γίνεται έτσι και αλλιώς λόγω των κανονισμών του φόρουμ.
Πάντως για το αν είναι βοηθητικό για ένα κοινωνιοφοβικό άτομο να βρίσκεται σε ένα γκρουπ με κοινωνιοφοβικούς, δεν ξέρω παιδιά, όταν ένα από τα προβλήματα μας, τα πολύ βασικά είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε άνετα σε γκρουπ αγνώστων, όχι τόσο οικείων, ή πολλών ανθρώπων, θα μου πεις είναι και αυτό μια έκθεση, αλλά πραγματικά εγώ δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καταλληλότερο πράγμα το group therapy σε αυτή τη φοβία, μπορεί όμως και να κάνω λάθος. Αν το έχει πραγματοποιήσει κάποιος και έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα από την εμπειρία του, ας μας πει.
Ως τώρα το μόνο που έχω βρει αποτελεσματικό εγώ είναι όσο περισσότερη έκθεση, τόσο πιο πολύ μειώνεται η φοβία. Και γενικά συναναστροφή με τον έξω κόσμο και όχι τόσο τον διαδικτυακό... που είναι περισσότερο μια ψευδαίσθηση συναναστροφής και μια ασφάλεια που όμως απομονώνει τελικά τον άνθρωπο.

----------


## 66psy

παιδια οσοι ψηνεστε για σκαιπ το ονομα μου ειναι τρελη για δεσιμο  :Smile:

----------


## primal71

Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *hunter66* http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/ima...post-right.png Η σωστή αντιμετώπιση περιλαμβάνει γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία με ή χωρίς φάρμακα.
.....*το οποιο συμπερασμα βγαινει απο ενα βιβλιο* ....Με βάση ένα βιβλίο που έχω διαβάσει που αναλύει σχεδόν τα πάντα γύρω από το φάσμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας όσοι έχουν γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία ενδέχεται να δυσκολευτούν περισσότερο να την ξεπεράσουν.
*και μιας και μιλαμε για τη σωστοτερη ατιμετωπιση καταληγουμε* ......Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ορισμένα βότανα/συμπληρώματα που με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετά καθώς κάποια δρουν ως αγχολυτικά και κάποια άλλα σε κάνουν πιο εξωστρεφή.
Ωστόσο, είναι απαραίτητο η λήψη τους να γίνεται κυκλικά έτσι ώστε να μην δημιουργήσουν ανοχή.
*ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΓΑΡΓΑΡΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΙΣΟΣ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ* ....ΣΟΡΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΕΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΤΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑ

----------


## hunter66

> Γεια σου hunter66, αν μπορείς γράψε τον τίτλο του βιβλίου ή δώσε λινκ. Πως ακριβώς ορίζεται σε αυτό η γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία?
> Επίσης αν θες πες ποια βότανα/συμπληρώματα σε βοήθησαν και παρατήρησες περισσότερη εξωστρέφεια.
> Αυτό με το interoceptive exposure μου φαίνεται βασανιστήριο λίγο... δηλαδή αφού η φοβία ήδη προκαλεί συμπτώματα, γιατί να προκαλέσεις επιπλέον, ποιο το όφελος? Και ειδικά αν έχεις να μπεις σε μια αίθουσα, συνάντηση, να μιλήσεις σε κόσμο, κάτι τέτοιο τέλοσπάντων... ποιος θα ήθελε να παρουσιάζει μια τέτοια όψη και να έχει περισσότερο τρέμουλο, εφίδρωση, ερυθρότητα και άλλα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω ίσως πως λειτουργεί κάτι τέτοιο αν θες να το εξηγήσεις.
> Για τον επαναπρογραμματισμό του εγκεφάλου συμφωνώ πολύ, το θέμα είναι βέβαια το πόσο δύσκολο και σε βάθος χρόνου μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης. Το πόσο εκτίθεσαι είναι το ζητούμενο αν έχεις ευκαιρίες και αν έχεις τη διάθεση να δημιουργήσεις πιο πολλές ευκαιρίες έκθεσης όταν δεν τις έχεις. Εγώ καταβάλλω προσπάθεια, αλλά ως ένα βαθμό, δεν έχω πάρα πολλές αντοχές, όμως πάω κόντρα στην φοβία, αλλά υπάρχουν θέματα δύσκολα ακόμη και μάλλον θα υπάρχουν για πάντα ή θέλουν πολύ δουλειά...
> Για ψυχοθεραπευτή/ψυχίατρο ΕΟΠΥΥ, δεν ξέρω να σου προτείνω κάποιον και δεν γίνεται έτσι και αλλιώς λόγω των κανονισμών του φόρουμ.
> Πάντως για το αν είναι βοηθητικό για ένα κοινωνιοφοβικό άτομο να βρίσκεται σε ένα γκρουπ με κοινωνιοφοβικούς, δεν ξέρω παιδιά, όταν ένα από τα προβλήματα μας, τα πολύ βασικά είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε άνετα σε γκρουπ αγνώστων, όχι τόσο οικείων, ή πολλών ανθρώπων, θα μου πεις είναι και αυτό μια έκθεση, αλλά πραγματικά εγώ δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καταλληλότερο πράγμα το group therapy σε αυτή τη φοβία, μπορεί όμως και να κάνω λάθος. Αν το έχει πραγματοποιήσει κάποιος και έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα από την εμπειρία του, ας μας πει.
> Ως τώρα το μόνο που έχω βρει αποτελεσματικό εγώ είναι όσο περισσότερη έκθεση, τόσο πιο πολύ μειώνεται η φοβία. Και γενικά συναναστροφή με τον έξω κόσμο και όχι τόσο τον διαδικτυακό... που είναι περισσότερο μια ψευδαίσθηση συναναστροφής και μια ασφάλεια που όμως απομονώνει τελικά τον άνθρωπο.


γεια σου κι εσένα breath. Λοιπόν, ο τίτλος είναι The wiley blackwell handbook of social anxiety disorder 2014. Το λινκ είναι http://www.amazon.com/Blackwell-Hand.../dp/1119968607
εάν θες μπορώ να σου το στείλω, το έχω σε αρχείο epub. Εξετάζει κυρίως την αποτελεσματικότητα των διαθέσιμων θεραπειών και προσωπικά θεωρώ πως είναι η ''βίβλος'' της κοινωνικής φοβίας καθώς έχει τα πάντα γύρω από την ΚΦ.
Επίσης για γνωσιακή θεραπεία σε audiobook καλό είναι το Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step,Thomas Richards.Εκεί έμαθα για τον ''επαναπρογραμματισμό''.
Τα συμπληρώματα που βοήθησαν αρκετά σχετικά με την κοινωνική φοβία είναι:ashwagandha,rhodiola rosea,gotu kola και schizandra.Για το τελευταίο δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος ότι βοηθάει γιατί όταν το δοκίμασα έπαιρνα και ashwagandha.Για Το rhodiola πρέπει το παίρνεις περίπου το 1/3 της κάψουλας γιατί λειτουργεί ως stimulant όπως η καφεΐνη και καλύτερα μαζί με το ashwagandha.Ashwagandha και rhodiola εμένα προσωπικά με έκαναν αρκετά εξωστρεφή και κοινωνικό. Το gotu kola είναι περισσότερο αγχολυτικό αλλά μετά από κάποιες μέρες σε κάνει κι αυτό πιο κοινωνικό αλλά όχι βέβαια σε τέτοιο βαθμό όπως τα προηγούμενα.Όλα δημιουργούν ανοχή και γι'αυτό προτείνεται να λαμβάνονται κυκλικά. Οτιδήποτε θες πάνω σε αυτά μην διστάσεις να με ρωτήσεις. Εάν παίρνεις κάποιο φάρμακο πες μου γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξει αλληλεπίδραση.

Το ξέρω ότι το interoceptive exposure φαίνεται βασανιστικό και ίσως να είναι.Είναι ένα από τα τρία είδη έκθεσης.Εφαρμόζεται κυρίως από άτομα που φοβούνται μήπως γίνουν αντιληπτά τα συμπτώματα άγχους. Για παράδειγμα, εάν σου έχει τύχει να είσαι σε μια στρεσογόνα κατάσταση και να φοβάσαι μήπως κοκκινίσεις ή αρχίσεις και ιδρώνεις.Τη στιγμή που ανησυχείς για τα συμπτώματα αυτά, τότε εμφανίζονται και μάλιστα ενώ προσπαθείς να τα ελέγξεις γίνονται χειρότερα.Σκοπός του interoceptive exposure είναι να σε κάνει ξεπεράσεις τα φυσικά συμπτώματα.Βέβαια δεν έχει μελετηθεί αρκετά στην κοινωνική φοβία αλλά χρησιμοποιείται σε άτομα που ανησυχούν για τα φυσικά συμπτώματα.
Όσοι έχουν γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία είναι αγχωμένοι στις περισσότερες κοινωνικές καταστάσεις και όχι μόνο σε μια συγκεκριμένη.
Δες εδώ http://media.psychology.tools/worksh...sure_en-us.pdf. Στο βιβλίο γράφει συνοπτικά για το interoceptive exposure.
Η γνωσιακή θεραπεία μαζί με έκθεση έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα.

Σχετικά το group therapy που λες προσωπικά εγώ θα αισθανόμουν άνετα να μιλήσω σε ομοιοπαθούντες και να μοιράζομαι δικές μου εμπειρίες πάνω στην κοινωνική φοβία.Βέβαια ο καθένας είναι διαφορετικός.

----------


## hunter66

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *hunter66* http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/ima...post-right.png Η σωστή αντιμετώπιση περιλαμβάνει γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία με ή χωρίς φάρμακα.
> .....*το οποιο συμπερασμα βγαινει απο ενα βιβλιο* ....Με βάση ένα βιβλίο που έχω διαβάσει που αναλύει σχεδόν τα πάντα γύρω από το φάσμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας όσοι έχουν γενικευμένη κοινωνική φοβία ενδέχεται να δυσκολευτούν περισσότερο να την ξεπεράσουν.
> *και μιας και μιλαμε για τη σωστοτερη ατιμετωπιση καταληγουμε* ......Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ορισμένα βότανα/συμπληρώματα που με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετά καθώς κάποια δρουν ως αγχολυτικά και κάποια άλλα σε κάνουν πιο εξωστρεφή.
> Ωστόσο, είναι απαραίτητο η λήψη τους να γίνεται κυκλικά έτσι ώστε να μην δημιουργήσουν ανοχή.
> *ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΓΑΡΓΑΡΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΙΣΟΣ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ* ....ΣΟΡΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΕΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΤΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑ


Η συσκευή με το νερό δεν έχει βιβλιογραφία να επιβεβαιώνει ανυπόστατους ισχυρισμούς. :Big Grin: 
Για το ashwagadha και το rhodiola rosea πέρα από το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία που επιβεβαιώνει την αγχολυτική δράση υπάρχουν και έρευνες για την αποτελεσματικότητα (του ashwagandha κυρίως)πάνω στην κοινωνική φοβία.Για το gotu kola έρευνες υποδεικνύουν αγχολυτική δράση επίσης. Εξάλλου ανεκδοτολογικά υπάρχουν αρκετές εμπειρίες μεταξύ των οποίων και η δικιά μου που επιβεβαιώνουν τα παραπάνω.
Κανείς δεν ανέφερε ότι θεραπεύουν την κοινωνική φοβία ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμη δράση.Απλά τα βότανα που έγραψα έχουν βοηθητικό ρόλο.Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει. Από εκεί και πέρα μην κατακρίνεις κάτι που δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει.Η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία μαζί με την έκθεση θα έχουν μόνιμο και ισχυρό αντίκτυπο στην κοινωνική φοβία.

----------


## primal71

> Η συσκευή με το νερό δεν έχει βιβλιογραφία να επιβεβαιώνει ανυπόστατους ισχυρισμούς.
> Για το ashwagadha και το rhodiola rosea πέρα από το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία που επιβεβαιώνει την αγχολυτική δράση υπάρχουν και έρευνες για την αποτελεσματικότητα (του ashwagandha κυρίως)πάνω στην κοινωνική φοβία.Για το gotu kola έρευνες υποδεικνύουν αγχολυτική δράση επίσης. Εξάλλου ανεκδοτολογικά υπάρχουν αρκετές εμπειρίες μεταξύ των οποίων και η δικιά μου που επιβεβαιώνουν τα παραπάνω.
> Κανείς δεν ανέφερε ότι θεραπεύουν την κοινωνική φοβία ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμη δράση.Απλά τα βότανα που έγραψα έχουν βοηθητικό ρόλο.Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει. Από εκεί και πέρα μην κατακρίνεις κάτι που δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει.Η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία μαζί με την έκθεση θα έχουν μόνιμο και ισχυρό αντίκτυπο στην κοινωνική φοβία.


κανενα δεν αγκιζει την αιτια τη ριζα του προβληματος η κουλτουρα της λειτουργικοτητας παλι σε βαρος της γενικοτερης υγειας μακροχρονια ο καθενας κανει την επιλογη του ....*Gotu Kola*
Είναι ενδυμικό φυτό στην Ινδία και την Αφρική, το gotu kola δεν σχετίζεται με τον καρπό kola, δεν περιέχει καφεϊνη και δεν δρα ως διεγερτικό. Η πιο δημοφιλής χρήση του στις ΗΠΑ είναι για τη θεραπεία κιρσών. *Χρησιμοποιούμενα μέρη :* λεπτό αμπελόκλημα. *Δράση :* -Χρόνια φλεβική ανεπάρκεια / κιρσοί! -Ανησυχία -Διαβητική μικροαγγειοπάθεια -επούλωση τραυμάτων. *Δοσολογία :* - 60-180 mg καθημερινά, σε δόσεις από το στόμα. *Πιθανές παρενέργειες :* εξάνθημα, στοματική διαταραχή, ναυτία, καταστολή, κόπωση, υψηλό σάκχαρο, μειωμένη γονιμότητα, καρκίνος, αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις. Υπάρχουν επιστημονικα στοιχεια υπέρ της χρήσης της....αυτο ειναι το βοτανο για το ανχος η ειναι αλλο ...........

----------


## Delmem080319a

@Hunter σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα τα λινκ και όσα κατατοπιστικά μου έγραψες, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω γνωρίζεις αρκετά για τα βότανα.
Θα δω και για τα βιβλία.
Κανείς δε λέει ότι τα βότανα διώχνουν τη φοβία, εννοείται. 'Ομως μπορεί να είναι ένα βοήθημα, έστω προσωρινό. Όπως επίσης βοήθημα μπορεί να είναι κάποιο καλά γραμμένο επιστημονικό βιβλίο, ειδικά αν κάποιος δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία πάντα. Η ΓΣΘ είναι πολύ σημαντική, γιατί τελικά σου δίνει κάποια εφόδια να χειριστείς τις καταστάσεις. Ναι, να είσαι κάπως λειτουργικός. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ αυτό, η λειτουργικότητα. Δεν πιστεύω ούτε σε πλήρεις ιάσεις, ούτε σε θαυματουργές θεραπείες. Αν έχω αποκτήσει κάποια λειτουργικότητα είναι μέσα από αρκετή θέληση, επιμονή, υπομονή, με τα σκαμπανεβάσματα βέβαια. Απλά εγώ έχω δύο μέτωπα να αντιμετωπίζω, της ιδψ και της κοινωνικής φοβίας και ίσως αυτό με δυσκολεύει λίγο περισσότερο. Και έχω επιλέξει να μην παίρνω φάρμακα, οπότε οι αντοχές δεν είναι απεριόριστες...
Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει και 5%, 10% αν ένα πράγμα βοηθάει, δεν το σνομπάρω, θέλω να μαθαίνω οτιδήποτε είναι αυτό.
Η θεωρία μου είναι ότι όλα αυτά αθροιστικά μπορούν να δώσουν ένα καλό συνολικό αποτέλεσμα βελτίωσης σε μια ψυχική πάθηση. Δηλαδή, 10%-20% καλή διατροφή, 10-20% γυμναστική, επαρκής ύπνος με σταθερές ώρες κλπ, μια ωραία δραστηριότητα/ασχολίες εκτός κομπιούτερ αν γίνεται, ένα επίσης μεγάλο ποσοστό αν έχεις 2-3 ανθρώπους καλούς και έμπιστους στη ζωή σου, γενικά μια καλή κατάσταση με τους συνανθρώπους γύρω σου, πολλά πολλά πολλά παίζουν ρόλο. Θέλω να πω τι να την κάνεις την καλύτερη ψυχοθεραπεία του κόσμου ή το καλύτερο φάρμακο του κόσμου, αν η σωματική κατάσταση γίνεται ένα μπάχαλο από άτσαλο φαί, ύπνο, παντελή έλλειψη άσκησης κλπ ή αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια καλή ανθρώπινη επαφή ή βυθίζεσαι στην πλήρη απραξία/αδράνεια. Να προσθέσω κάτι που έχω ξαναγράψει, κάποιες φορές όταν δεν ασχολούμαστε μόνο με το δικό μας πρόβλημα, αλλά κοιτάξουμε και τους άλλους ανθρώπους λίγο, υπάρχει η περίπτωση και το πρόβλημα από μόνο του να μειώνεται ή να μη μας επηρεάζει τόσο, ναι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα πάντα, αλλά η ζωή κάπως αλλάζει, μεταβάλλεται, ανοίγεις πόρτες και παράθυρα αντί να είσαι ερμητικά κλεισμένος στο ΕΓΩ.
Αυτά είναι τα προσωπικά μου συμπεράσματα, θεωρίες, στις οποίες έφτασα με την πάροδο του χρόνου και τις εμπειρίες των καταστάσεών μου και κάποιων δικών μου ανθρώπων και τις οποίες θα έλεγα σε κάθε ψυχολόγο και ψυχίατρο αυτού του πλανήτη ως μη ειδικός...

@66psy, με φοβίζει λίγο το νικ σου :P

@Primal θέλω μια συσκευή νερού να τρέχει γάργαρο νερό.  :Big Grin:  Πάντως, πέρα από την πλάκα στις θεωρίες μου, βάλτε και το νερό, θάλασσα, λίμνες, ποτάμια, καταρράκτες, ρυάκια (έλη μη βάλλετε γιατί έχουν πολλά κουνούπια) είτε κολυμπάς, είτε απλά τα κοιτάς και αυτά ψυχοθεραπεία είναι.

----------


## hunter66

> κανενα δεν αγκιζει την αιτια τη ριζα του προβληματος η κουλτουρα της λειτουργικοτητας παλι σε βαρος της γενικοτερης υγειας μακροχρονια ο καθενας κανει την επιλογη του ....*[FONT="]Gotu Kola[/FONT]**[FONT="] [/FONT]*[FONT="]
> Είναι ενδυμικό φυτό στην Ινδία και την Αφρική, το gotu kola δεν σχετίζεται με τον καρπό kola, δεν περιέχει καφεϊνη και δεν δρα ως διεγερτικό. Η πιο δημοφιλής χρήση του στις ΗΠΑ είναι για τη θεραπεία κιρσών. *Χρησιμοποιούμενα μέρη :* λεπτό αμπελόκλημα. *Δράση :* -Χρόνια φλεβική ανεπάρκεια / κιρσοί! -Ανησυχία -Διαβητική μικροαγγειοπάθεια -επούλωση τραυμάτων. *Δοσολογία :* - 60-180 mg καθημερινά, σε δόσεις από το στόμα. *Πιθανές παρενέργειες :* εξάνθημα, στοματική διαταραχή, ναυτία, καταστολή, κόπωση, υψηλό σάκχαρο, μειωμένη γονιμότητα, καρκίνος, αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις. Υπάρχουν επιστημονικα στοιχεια υπέρ της χρήσης της.[/FONT]...αυτο ειναι το βοτανο για το ανχος η ειναι αλλο ...........


Σαφώς και κανένα δεν αγγίζει την ρίζα του προβλήματος.Ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμα αποτελέσματα. Ναι άλλο το gotu kola και άλλο το kola nut.Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι είναι διεγερτικό.Το rhodiola είναι διεγερτικό. Για την αγχολυτική του δράση: από http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11106141
''These preliminary findings suggest that Gotu Kola has anxiolytic activity in humans as revealed by the ASR. It remains to be seen whether this herb has therapeutic efficacy in the treatment of anxiety syndromes.'' ASR=acoustic startle response.

και από http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20677602 ''. The observations revealed that, CA not only significantly (p<0.01) attenuated anxiety related disorders but it also significantly (p<0.01) reduced stress phenomenon and its correlated depression. CA further significantly (p<0.01) improved the willingness for adjustment and cognition. Results indicated that Centella asiatica may be useful in the treatment of GAD and may be used as a promising anxiolytic agent in near future.
CA= Centella asiatica ή gotu kola.

για την διάθεση και την νοητική λειτουργία http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18191355 ''Therefore, the present findings suggest the potential of Centella asiatica to attenuate the age-related decline in cognitive function and mood disorder in the healthy elderly. However, the precise mechanism(s) underlying these effects still require further investigation.'' μπορεί σε αυτήν την έρευνα το δείγμα πληθυσμού να ήταν ηλικιωμένοι αλλά τα αποτελέσματα είναι υποσχόμενα.Εγώ προσωπικά έχω παρατηρήσει και θετικά στοιχεία στην διάθεση.

Για μειωμένη γονιμότητα δεν υπάρχουν έρευνες που το αποδεικνύουν.Το σάκχαρο δεν ανεβαίνει σε υψηλά ποσοστά μην ανησυχείς.Εξάλλου το gotu kola όπως και τα άλλα βότανα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται κυκλικά και όχι σε μακροχρόνια βάση.Το χρονικό διάστημα που χρησιμοποιείται δεν επαρκεί για να προκαλέσει τα παραπάνω. Για τον καρκίνο υπάρχει μια έρευνα που υποδηλώνει καρκίνο του δέρματος σε ποντίκια με εφαρμογή του πάνω στο δέρμα και όχι λήψη κάψουλας δια στόματος.Μπορώ να σου στείλω αρκετές έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι το gotu kola έχει προστατευτικές ιδιότητες σε αρκετές μορφές καρκίνου. Τα υπόλοιπα (ναυτία,κόπωση,εξάνθημα,στο ματική διαταραχή) εμφανίζονται εξαιρετικά σπάνια και σε υπερβολικές δόσεις. Εγώ το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν μια μορφή κόπωσης λες και ήμουν ''φτιαγμένος'' κατά τις δυο πρώτες φορές που πήρα.Μετά συνήθισε ο οργανισμός.

----------


## Gravity

Όντως τα βότανα βοηθούν και πολύ κατα την γνώμη μου.
Εγώ προσωπικά έχω δοκιμάσει το Ashwagandha και την L-theanine για άγχος,και τελευταία πήρα το Serosan για καλή διάθεση.Βοηθούν πολύ.
Με πολύ προσπάθεια και από εμάς βέβαια, αλλά απο τα φάρμακα προτιμώ τα βότανα τουλάχιστον για τις καθημερινές απλές καταστάσεις τις ζωής. 
hunter66 φαίνεται να το έχεις ψάξει πολύ το θέμα,μπράβο σου.Θα ήθελα πολύ να το πάρω αυτό το βιβλίο.Υπάρχει μήπως και μεταφρασμένο στα Ελληνικά?

----------


## hunter66

> κανενα δεν αγκιζει την αιτια τη ριζα του προβληματος η κουλτουρα της λειτουργικοτητας παλι σε βαρος της γενικοτερης υγειας μακροχρονια ο καθενας κανει την επιλογη του ....*[FONT="]Gotu Kola[/FONT]**[FONT="] [/FONT]*[FONT="]
> Είναι ενδυμικό φυτό στην Ινδία και την Αφρική, το gotu kola δεν σχετίζεται με τον καρπό kola, δεν περιέχει καφεϊνη και δεν δρα ως διεγερτικό. Η πιο δημοφιλής χρήση του στις ΗΠΑ είναι για τη θεραπεία κιρσών. *Χρησιμοποιούμενα μέρη :* λεπτό αμπελόκλημα. *Δράση :* -Χρόνια φλεβική ανεπάρκεια / κιρσοί! -Ανησυχία -Διαβητική μικροαγγειοπάθεια -επούλωση τραυμάτων. *Δοσολογία :* - 60-180 mg καθημερινά, σε δόσεις από το στόμα. *Πιθανές παρενέργειες :* εξάνθημα, στοματική διαταραχή, ναυτία, καταστολή, κόπωση, υψηλό σάκχαρο, μειωμένη γονιμότητα, καρκίνος, αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις. Υπάρχουν επιστημονικα στοιχεια υπέρ της χρήσης της.[/FONT]...αυτο ειναι το βοτανο για το ανχος η ειναι αλλο ...........


Σαφώς και κανένα δεν αγγίζει την ρίζα του προβλήματος.Ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμα αποτελέσματα. Ναι άλλο το gotu kola και άλλο το kola nut.Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι είναι διεγερτικό.Το rhodiola είναι διεγερτικό. Για την αγχολυτική του δράση: από http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11106141
''These preliminary findings suggest that Gotu Kola has anxiolytic activity in humans as revealed by the ASR. It remains to be seen whether this herb has therapeutic efficacy in the treatment of anxiety syndromes.'' ASR=acoustic startle response.

και από http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20677602 ''. The observations revealed that, CA not only significantly (p<0.01) attenuated anxiety related disorders but it also significantly (p<0.01) reduced stress phenomenon and its correlated depression. CA further significantly (p<0.01) improved the willingness for adjustment and cognition. Results indicated that Centella asiatica may be useful in the treatment of GAD and may be used as a promising anxiolytic agent in near future.
CA= Centella asiatica ή gotu kola.

για την διάθεση και την νοητική λειτουργία http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18191355 ''Therefore, the present findings suggest the potential of Centella asiatica to attenuate the age-related decline in cognitive function and mood disorder in the healthy elderly. However, the precise mechanism(s) underlying these effects still require further investigation.'' μπορεί σε αυτήν την έρευνα το δείγμα πληθυσμού να ήταν ηλικιωμένοι αλλά τα αποτελέσματα είναι υποσχόμενα.Εγώ προσωπικά έχω παρατηρήσει και θετικά στοιχεία στην διάθεση.

Για μειωμένη γονιμότητα δεν υπάρχουν έρευνες που το αποδεικνύουν.Το σάκχαρο δεν ανεβαίνει σε υψηλά ποσοστά μην ανησυχείς.Εξάλλου το gotu kola όπως και τα άλλα βότανα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται κυκλικά και όχι σε μακροχρόνια βάση.Το χρονικό διάστημα που χρησιμοποιείται δεν επαρκεί για να προκαλέσει τα παραπάνω. Για τον καρκίνο υπάρχει μια έρευνα που υποδηλώνει καρκίνο του δέρματος σε ποντίκια με εφαρμογή του πάνω στο δέρμα και όχι λήψη κάψουλας δια στόματος.Μπορώ να σου στείλω αρκετές έρευνες που δείχνουν ότι το gotu kola έχει προστατευτικές ιδιότητες σε αρκετές μορφές καρκίνου. Τα υπόλοιπα (ναυτία,κόπωση,εξάνθημα,στο ματική διαταραχή) εμφανίζονται εξαιρετικά σπάνια και σε υπερβολικές δόσεις. Εγώ το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν μια μορφή κόπωσης λες και ήμουν ''φτιαγμένος'' κατά τις δυο πρώτες φορές που πήρα.Μετά συνήθισε ο οργανισμός.

@breath νασαι καλά!ό,τι άλλο θες ρώτα.τα βότανα τα είχα πάρει σε κάψουλες από Αμερική εάν θες σου λέω και μάρκα εφόσον δεν παραβαίνω τους κανόνες.Έχει κι εδώ κάποιες αλλά οι τιμές είναι αρκετά υψηλές.Τα ashwagandha και rhodiola rosea αυξάνουν την νοητική λειτουργία και βοηθούν και στο διάβασμα, πέρα από την αγχολυτική δράση.Βέβαια όπως έχω αναφέρει για να μην δημιουργήσουν ανοχή πρέπει να λαμβάνονται κυκλικά με συχνές διακοπές για να μην σταματήσουν να λειτουργούν. 
Για τα άλλα που λες (π.χ διατροφή, γυμναστική, ύπνος) σαφώς και πρέπει να περιλαμβάνονται στο πρόγραμμα.Φυσικά και είναι αναγκαία η βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής με κοινωνικές συναναστροφές με άτομα εμπιστοσύνης.Σε εμένα προσωπικά η κοινωνική φοβία ενισχύθηκε όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι άτομα που έκανα παρέα και θεωρούσα φίλους με είχαν προδώσει.
Κι εγώ έχω συμπτώματα ιδψ (τελετουργίες,ορισμένες έμμονες ιδέες που προκλήθηκαν όταν ήμουν μικρός από το άγχος μου να τα πάω καλά στα μαθήματα) και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν πάω κόντρα στην ιδψ είμαι λιγότερο αγχωμένος και βελτιώνεται και η κοινωνική φοβία. Ακόμα, η αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο.
Γενικότερα για το άγχος και την διαχείριση συναισθημάτων σου προτείνω το βιβλίο The power of now by Echart Tolle. Ο διαλογισμός με audiobooks του Jon Kabat Zinn που χρησιμοποιείται στην λεγόμενη stress reduction clinic του πανεπιστημίου της Μασαχουσέτης μπορεί να βοηθήσει εξίσου.Μάλιστα ο Jon Kabat Zinn αναφέρεται και στο The wiley Blackwell handbook of social anxiety.


@gravity σε ευχαριστώ όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε προβλήματα αναζητούμε και λύσεις  :Smile:  έστω και παροδικές για συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις.Εμένα, προσωπικά τα βότανα/συμπληρώματα μαζί με γνωσιακή (όταν ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν έχω αρκετή πειθαρχία και σταματάω) με κάνουν άλλο άνθρωπο. Εάν αναφέρεσαι στο The wiley Blackwell handbook of social anxiety δυστυχώς από όσο ξέρω είναι μόνο στα αγγλικά αλλά το έχω σε αρχείο epub και μπορώ να στο στείλω.


ΥΓ. επειδή καταλάθος έκανα double post παρακαλώ κάποιος mod να σβήσει το προηγούμενο.

----------


## primal71

> @Hunter σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα τα λινκ και όσα κατατοπιστικά μου έγραψες, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω γνωρίζεις αρκετά για τα βότανα.
> Θα δω και για τα βιβλία.
> Κανείς δε λέει ότι τα βότανα διώχνουν τη φοβία, εννοείται. 'Ομως μπορεί να είναι ένα βοήθημα, έστω προσωρινό. Όπως επίσης βοήθημα μπορεί να είναι κάποιο καλά γραμμένο επιστημονικό βιβλίο, ειδικά αν κάποιος δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία πάντα. Η ΓΣΘ είναι πολύ σημαντική, γιατί τελικά σου δίνει κάποια εφόδια να χειριστείς τις καταστάσεις. Ναι, να είσαι κάπως λειτουργικός. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ αυτό, η λειτουργικότητα. Δεν πιστεύω ούτε σε πλήρεις ιάσεις, ούτε σε θαυματουργές θεραπείες. Αν έχω αποκτήσει κάποια λειτουργικότητα είναι μέσα από αρκετή θέληση, επιμονή, υπομονή, με τα σκαμπανεβάσματα βέβαια. Απλά εγώ έχω δύο μέτωπα να αντιμετωπίζω, της ιδψ και της κοινωνικής φοβίας και ίσως αυτό με δυσκολεύει λίγο περισσότερο. Και έχω επιλέξει να μην παίρνω φάρμακα, οπότε οι αντοχές δεν είναι απεριόριστες...
> Επίσης με ενδιαφέρει και 5%, 10% αν ένα πράγμα βοηθάει, δεν το σνομπάρω, θέλω να μαθαίνω οτιδήποτε είναι αυτό.
> Η θεωρία μου είναι ότι όλα αυτά αθροιστικά μπορούν να δώσουν ένα καλό συνολικό αποτέλεσμα βελτίωσης σε μια ψυχική πάθηση. Δηλαδή, 10%-20% καλή διατροφή, 10-20% γυμναστική, επαρκής ύπνος με σταθερές ώρες κλπ, μια ωραία δραστηριότητα/ασχολίες εκτός κομπιούτερ αν γίνεται, ένα επίσης μεγάλο ποσοστό αν έχεις 2-3 ανθρώπους καλούς και έμπιστους στη ζωή σου, γενικά μια καλή κατάσταση με τους συνανθρώπους γύρω σου, πολλά πολλά πολλά παίζουν ρόλο. Θέλω να πω τι να την κάνεις την καλύτερη ψυχοθεραπεία του κόσμου ή το καλύτερο φάρμακο του κόσμου, αν η σωματική κατάσταση γίνεται ένα μπάχαλο από άτσαλο φαί, ύπνο, παντελή έλλειψη άσκησης κλπ ή αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια καλή ανθρώπινη επαφή ή βυθίζεσαι στην πλήρη απραξία/αδράνεια. Να προσθέσω κάτι που έχω ξαναγράψει, κάποιες φορές όταν δεν ασχολούμαστε μόνο με το δικό μας πρόβλημα, αλλά κοιτάξουμε και τους άλλους ανθρώπους λίγο, υπάρχει η περίπτωση και το πρόβλημα από μόνο του να μειώνεται ή να μη μας επηρεάζει τόσο, ναι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα πάντα, αλλά η ζωή κάπως αλλάζει, μεταβάλλεται, ανοίγεις πόρτες και παράθυρα αντί να είσαι ερμητικά κλεισμένος στο ΕΓΩ.
> Αυτά είναι τα προσωπικά μου συμπεράσματα, θεωρίες, στις οποίες έφτασα με την πάροδο του χρόνου και τις εμπειρίες των καταστάσεών μου και κάποιων δικών μου ανθρώπων και τις οποίες θα έλεγα σε κάθε ψυχολόγο και ψυχίατρο αυτού του πλανήτη ως μη ειδικός...
> 
> @66psy, με φοβίζει λίγο το νικ σου :P
> 
> @Primal θέλω μια συσκευή νερού να τρέχει γάργαρο νερό.  Πάντως, πέρα από την πλάκα στις θεωρίες μου, βάλτε και το νερό, θάλασσα, λίμνες, ποτάμια, καταρράκτες, ρυάκια (έλη μη βάλλετε γιατί έχουν πολλά κουνούπια) είτε κολυμπάς, είτε απλά τα κοιτάς και αυτά ψυχοθεραπεία είναι.


.....πολυ χαρουμενο και αισιοδοξο μηνυμα κατα της καταθλιψης τα γνωστα γυμναστικη βοτανα φιλιες γιγκα διαλογισμος και και και τιποτε ομως απολα αυτα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει θεραπευτικα και τιποτε δεν μπορει να αγκιξει τις νευρωσεις και αυτο μονο γιατι δραστηριοτητες που ξεκινουν απο τον ανωτερο εγκεφαλικο φλοιο ειναι ανευ ουσιας για τα της νευρωσης που εδραζετε εκει κατω πολυ μακρια στο εγκεφαλικο στελεχος και μεταιχμιακο για να φτασεις εκει με βιβλιαρακια του τυπου κανε εκεινο κανε το αλλο δεν γεινεται ....εγω το ειπα ολα μπορουν να σε κανουν ποιο πολυ λειρουργικο αλλα αυτο καμια επιστημονικοτητα δεν εχει ειναι υποκειμενικο μεχρι αηδιας ...παρτε συσκευες νερου λοιπον για τους νυχτερινους εφιαλτες σας και μετα διαβαστε τον ονειροκρητη ...ολο και κατι θα μαθετε αλλο ενα 5 τα εκατο θα προσθεσετε ε 5 απο εδω 5 απο εκει στο τελος θα την βρειτε την ακρ*η*

----------


## Delmem080319a

> .....πολυ χαρουμενο και αισιοδοξο μηνυμα κατα της καταθλιψης τα γνωστα γυμναστικη βοτανα φιλιες γιγκα διαλογισμος και και και τιποτε ομως απολα αυτα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει θεραπευτικα και τιποτε δεν μπορει να αγκιξει τις νευρωσεις και αυτο μονο γιατι δραστηριοτητες που ξεκινουν απο τον ανωτερο εγκεφαλικο φλοιο ειναι ανευ ουσιας για τα της νευρωσης που εδραζετε εκει κατω πολυ μακρια στο εγκεφαλικο στελεχος και μεταιχμιακο για να φτασεις εκει με βιβλιαρακια του τυπου κανε εκεινο κανε το αλλο δεν γεινεται ....εγω το ειπα ολα μπορουν να σε κανουν ποιο πολυ λειρουργικο αλλα αυτο καμια επιστημονικοτητα δεν εχει ειναι υποκειμενικο μεχρι αηδιας ...παρτε συσκευες νερου λοιπον για τους νυχτερινους εφιαλτες σας και μετα διαβαστε τον ονειροκρητη ...ολο και κατι θα μαθετε αλλο ενα 5 τα εκατο θα προσθεσετε ε 5 απο εδω 5 απο εκει στο τελος θα την βρειτε την ακρ*η*


@Primal πάντως δεν βρίσκω κάποιο νόημα στην εριστικότητά σου. Δεν είναι αισιόδοξο το μήνυμά μου. Ρεαλιστικό είναι. Γιόγκα δεν ανέφερα πουθενά. Τα έχω συζητήσει ενδελεχώς στην θητεία μου στο φόρουμ άλλωστε...
Υπάρχει κάτι που λέγεται τρόπος ζωής πέρα από τις ψυχοθεραπείες και τα φάρμακα. Αυτό προσπάθησα να τονίσω, αυτές είναι οι απόψεις μου και δεν χρειάζεται να τις ενστερνιστεί και κανένας, ούτε να εκνευρίζεται. Και την primal να κάνεις πάντως και πάλι θα πρέπει να ζεις και να συναναστρέφεσαι με ανθρώπους και να φροντίζεις το σώμα σου και το πνεύμα σου. Απλά πράγματα, αλλά τόσο ουσιαστικά. Αυτά, δεν θέλω να πω κάτι άλλο.

@Hunter, γνωρίζω αυτούς που ανέφερες, έχω δει και βίντεο και όντως βοηθάνε σε θέματα μείωσης, διαχείρισης του άγχους. Εγώ έχω βοηθηθεί και από την mindfulness, είχα ανεβάσει ένα ποστ παλαιότερα αν θες να δεις σχετικά.

----------


## primal71

............... I know I am
being healed from within, and it can only affect the way I behave from without.καμοια τετοια συνειδητοποιηση δεν μπορει να προελθει απο κανενα βοτανο καιμια εξωτερικη δραστηριοτητα ....αυτο που λες τροπο ζωης του καθενος ειναι οτι συμβαινει μεσα του και αυτο ...ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ...ξεκιναει παντα απο μεσα του οτοιδηποτε αλλο ανιστοριτο δεν μπορει ποτε να ειναι επιστημονικο

----------


## hunter66

[QUOTE=Breath;543423]@Primal πάντως δεν βρίσκω κάποιο νόημα στην εριστικότητά σου. Δεν είναι αισιόδοξο το μήνυμά μου. Ρεαλιστικό είναι. Γιόγκα δεν ανέφερα πουθενά. Τα έχω συζητήσει ενδελεχώς στην θητεία μου στο φόρουμ άλλωστε...
Υπάρχει κάτι που λέγεται τρόπος ζωής πέρα από τις ψυχοθεραπείες και τα φάρμακα. Αυτό προσπάθησα να τονίσω, αυτές είναι οι απόψεις μου και δεν χρειάζεται να τις ενστερνιστεί και κανένας, ούτε να εκνευρίζεται. Και την primal να κάνεις πάντως και πάλι θα πρέπει να ζεις και να συναναστρέφεσαι με ανθρώπους και να φροντίζεις το σώμα σου και το πνεύμα σου. Απλά πράγματα, αλλά τόσο ουσιαστικά. Αυτά, δεν θέλω να πω κάτι άλλο.


Μην ασχολείσαι με τον primal, breath.δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη  :Big Grin: . Δεν του βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα που ανέφερε και επαναλαμβάνει συνεχώς τα ίδια, βότανα, hocus pocus, συσκευές νερού, ιστορίες για αγρίους  :Wink: .

----------


## primal71

[QUOTE=hunter66;543472]


> @Primal πάντως δεν βρίσκω κάποιο νόημα στην εριστικότητά σου. Δεν είναι αισιόδοξο το μήνυμά μου. Ρεαλιστικό είναι. Γιόγκα δεν ανέφερα πουθενά. Τα έχω συζητήσει ενδελεχώς στην θητεία μου στο φόρουμ άλλωστε...
> Υπάρχει κάτι που λέγεται τρόπος ζωής πέρα από τις ψυχοθεραπείες και τα φάρμακα. Αυτό προσπάθησα να τονίσω, αυτές είναι οι απόψεις μου και δεν χρειάζεται να τις ενστερνιστεί και κανένας, ούτε να εκνευρίζεται. Και την primal να κάνεις πάντως και πάλι θα πρέπει να ζεις και να συναναστρέφεσαι με ανθρώπους και να φροντίζεις το σώμα σου και το πνεύμα σου. Απλά πράγματα, αλλά τόσο ουσιαστικά. Αυτά, δεν θέλω να πω κάτι άλλο.
> 
> 
> Μην ασχολείσαι με τον primal, breath.δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη . Δεν του βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα που ανέφερε και επαναλαμβάνει συνεχώς τα ίδια, βότανα, hocus pocus, συσκευές νερού, ιστορίες για αγρίους .


βλεπεις εχεις ακομη δρομο να ψαξεις το επομενο βοτανο που θα σε κανει λιγο ποιο χειριστικο απο οτι εισαι ..... ευτηχως που υπαρχεις και εσυ και μπορεις να λες σε αλλους εδω μεσα ποτε και με ποιον χρειαζονται να ασχολουνται ..... που καναμε την επιστημη gola kola .....

----------


## hunter66

[QUOTE=primal71;543484]


> βλεπεις εχεις ακομη δρομο να ψαξεις το επομενο βοτανο που θα σε κανει λιγο ποιο χειριστικο απο οτι εισαι ..... ευτηχως που υπαρχεις και εσυ και μπορεις να λες σε αλλους εδω μεσα ποτε και με ποιον χρειαζονται να ασχολουνται ..... που καναμε την επιστημη gola kola .....


χαχαχαχα. είμαι χειριστικός επειδή έκανα μια παραίνεση  :Big Grin: . μάλιστα!


αρκετά ποστ πιο πάνω ανέφερα ότι σαφώς και κανένα βότανο/συμπλήρωμα δεν αγγίζει την ρίζα του προβλήματος ούτε θεραπεύει την κοινωνική φοβία(ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμη δράση απλά διευκολύνουν την αντιμετώπιση της κφ όπως κάνουν και τα συμπληρώματα) απλά έχουν υποστηρικτικό ρόλο.Παρέθεσα και βιβλιογραφία.Το επιβεβαίωσε και άλλο άτομο με κοινωνική φοβία ότι βοηθούν. Κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να δοκιμάσεις κάτι που δεν θες. Έγραψα επίσης ότι η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία (με ή χωρίς φάρμακα) μαζί με την έκθεση θα έχουν μόνιμο και ισχυρό αντίκτυπο στην κοινωνική φοβία με βάση την βιβλιογραφία. Εσύ όμως είσαι επιλεκτικός αναγνώστης και συνεχίζεις το ίδιο μοτίβο, συσκευή νερού, άμπρα κατάμπρα κ.τ.λ. Δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και γίνεσαι εριστικός. Επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που έγραψα!

----------


## primal71

[QUOTE=hunter66;543499][QUOTE=primal71;543484]

χαχαχαχα. είμαι χειριστικός επειδή έκανα μια παραίνεση  :Big Grin: . μάλιστα!


αρκετά ποστ πιο πάνω ανέφερα ότι σαφώς και κανένα βότανο/συμπλήρωμα δεν αγγίζει την ρίζα του προβλήματος ούτε θεραπεύει την κοινωνική φοβία(ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμη δράση απλά διευκολύνουν την αντιμετώπιση της κφ όπως κάνουν και τα συμπληρώματα) απλά έχουν υποστηρικτικό ρόλο.Παρέθεσα και βιβλιογραφία.Το επιβεβαίωσε και άλλο άτομο με κοινωνική φοβία ότι βοηθούν. Κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να δοκιμάσεις κάτι που δεν θες. Έγραψα επίσης ότι η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία (με ή χωρίς φάρμακα) μαζί με την έκθεση θα έχουν μόνιμο και ισχυρό αντίκτυπο στην κοινωνική φοβία με βάση την βιβλιογραφία. Εσύ όμως είσαι επιλεκτικός αναγνώστης και συνεχίζεις το ίδιο μοτίβο, συσκευή νερού, άμπρα κατάμπρα κ.τ.λ. Δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και γίνεσαι εριστικός. Επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που έγραψα![/QUOT
το συσκευη νερου ηταν ενα αστειο απο την πλευρα μου και απο που εσυ αντλησες αυτο το περι αμπρα καταμπρα...εγω αν ειχες διαβασει δικες μου τοποθετησεις εδω δεν ειναι τετοιες που να αποτρεπουν οποιονδηποτε να ασχοληθει με οτοιδηποτε αυτος νομιζει οτι τον κανει ποιο λειτουργικο...ομως για μενα η διαφορα ειναι στο οτι αλλο λειτουργικος και αλλο θεραπευμενος και ολα αυτα που ανεφρες οπως και η γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη μονο θεραπεια δεν ειναι ....επειμενεις να ααφερεσε σε επιχειρηματα που δεν μου βγξκαν ενω εγω εκανα μια τοποθετηση και δεν με ενδιαφερει να πεισω κανεναν το χειριστικος πηγαινε στο οτι αφησες ενα υπονοουμενο ανωτεροτητας και να διαβαζεις αυτα που γραφεις πριν βαλεις τα ανθρωπακια με τα γελακια .... μη ψαρωνεις βρε φιλε ....ακου προτεινα συσκευη νερου

----------


## hunter66

[QUOTE=primal71;543502][QUOTE=hunter66;543499]


> χαχαχαχα. είμαι χειριστικός επειδή έκανα μια παραίνεση . μάλιστα!
> 
> 
> αρκετά ποστ πιο πάνω ανέφερα ότι σαφώς και κανένα βότανο/συμπλήρωμα δεν αγγίζει την ρίζα του προβλήματος ούτε θεραπεύει την κοινωνική φοβία(ούτε καν τα φάρμακα δεν έχουν μόνιμη δράση απλά διευκολύνουν την αντιμετώπιση της κφ όπως κάνουν και τα συμπληρώματα) απλά έχουν υποστηρικτικό ρόλο.Παρέθεσα και βιβλιογραφία.Το επιβεβαίωσε και άλλο άτομο με κοινωνική φοβία ότι βοηθούν. Κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να δοκιμάσεις κάτι που δεν θες. Έγραψα επίσης ότι η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία (με ή χωρίς φάρμακα) μαζί με την έκθεση θα έχουν μόνιμο και ισχυρό αντίκτυπο στην κοινωνική φοβία με βάση την βιβλιογραφία. Εσύ όμως είσαι επιλεκτικός αναγνώστης και συνεχίζεις το ίδιο μοτίβο, συσκευή νερού, άμπρα κατάμπρα κ.τ.λ. Δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και γίνεσαι εριστικός. Επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που έγραψα![/QUOT
> το συσκευη νερου ηταν ενα αστειο απο την πλευρα μου και απο που εσυ αντλησες αυτο το περι αμπρα καταμπρα...εγω αν ειχες διαβασει δικες μου τοποθετησεις εδω δεν ειναι τετοιες που να αποτρεπουν οποιονδηποτε να ασχοληθει με οτοιδηποτε αυτος νομιζει οτι τον κανει ποιο λειτουργικο...ομως για μενα η διαφορα ειναι στο οτι αλλο λειτουργικος και αλλο θεραπευμενος και ολα αυτα που ανεφρες οπως και η γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη μονο θεραπεια δεν ειναι ....επειμενεις να ααφερεσε σε επιχειρηματα που δεν μου βγξκαν ενω εγω εκανα μια τοποθετηση και δεν με ενδιαφερει να πεισω κανεναν το χειριστικος πηγαινε στο οτι αφησες ενα υπονοουμενο ανωτεροτητας και να διαβαζεις αυτα που γραφεις πριν βαλεις τα ανθρωπακια με τα γελακια .... μη ψαρωνεις βρε φιλε ....ακου προτεινα συσκευη νερου


τα περί συσκευές νερού, άμπρα κατάμπρα τα χρησιμοποιώ χαριτολογώντας για να δώσω έμφαση στον συνεχόμενο χλευασμό σου για πράγματα στα οποία ανέφερα ουκ ολίγα επιχειρήματα. Προφανώς και ανέφερες την συσκευή νερού για πλάκα αλλά με μια δόση ειρωνείας για αυτά που πρότεινα.Το θέμα είναι ότι συνέχισες να το κάνεις αφού ήδη εγώ είχα παραδεχτεί ότι τα βότανα δεν είναι θεραπεία.
πουθενά δεν ανέφερα τίποτα περί ανωτερότητας δικιάς μου.απλά έγραψα ότι δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και έγινες εριστικός.και όντως έγινες από την αρχή μάλιστα.εάν από το ''δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου'' σου φάνηκε πως ήθελα να δείξω ανωτερότητα τότε κάνεις λάθος.δεν είχα τέτοιο σκοπό.
η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία με ή χωρίς φάρμακα χρησιμοποιείται παγκοσμίως από ψυχοθεραπευτές σε άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία και έχει καλά αποτελέσματα είτε εσύ την προτείνεις είτε όχι. Εάν έχεις κάποια άλλη θεραπεία υπόψιν σου ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω.

----------


## primal71

[QUOTE=hunter66;543505][QUOTE=primal71;543502]


> τα περί συσκευές νερού, άμπρα κατάμπρα τα χρησιμοποιώ χαριτολογώντας για να δώσω έμφαση στον συνεχόμενο χλευασμό σου για πράγματα στα οποία ανέφερα ουκ ολίγα επιχειρήματα. Προφανώς και ανέφερες την συσκευή νερού για πλάκα αλλά με μια δόση ειρωνείας για αυτά που πρότεινα.Το θέμα είναι ότι συνέχισες να το κάνεις αφού ήδη εγώ είχα παραδεχτεί ότι τα βότανα δεν είναι θεραπεία.
> πουθενά δεν ανέφερα τίποτα περί ανωτερότητας δικιάς μου.απλά έγραψα ότι δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου και έγινες εριστικός.και όντως έγινες από την αρχή μάλιστα.εάν από το ''δεν σου βγήκαν τα επιχειρήματα σου'' σου φάνηκε πως ήθελα να δείξω ανωτερότητα τότε κάνεις λάθος.δεν είχα τέτοιο σκοπό.
> η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική θεραπεία με ή χωρίς φάρμακα χρησιμοποιείται παγκοσμίως από ψυχοθεραπευτές σε άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία και έχει καλά αποτελέσματα είτε εσύ την προτείνεις είτε όχι. Εάν έχεις κάποια άλλη θεραπεία υπόψιν σου ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω.


www.primaltherapy.com και μην παρερμηνευεις συνεχεια οτι λεω ειπα ο τροπος που εγραψες ...μην ασχολεισε με τον πριμαλ...ποιος εισε εσυ που θα πεις στον ενα η στον αλλο εδω τι και πως ο καθενας αυτα τελος

----------


## hunter66

[QUOTE=primal71;543581][QUOTE=hunter66;543505]


> www.primaltherapy.com και μην παρερμηνευεις συνεχεια οτι λεω ειπα ο τροπος που εγραψες ...μην ασχολεισε με τον πριμαλ...ποιος εισε εσυ που θα πεις στον ενα η στον αλλο εδω τι και πως ο καθενας αυτα τελος



δεν παρερμήνευσα τίποτα. όσο για αυτό που έγραψα μια παραίνεση ήταν και τίποτα άλλο και ο λόγος που την έκανα ήταν γιατί είχες εριστικό υφάκι και δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολείται κανείς με κάποιον που επαναλαμβάνει τα ίδια συνεχώς με τον ίδιο χλευασμό αφού μάλιστα είχα ήδη γράψει πως τα βότανα δεν είναι θεραπεία και είχα αναφέρει αρκετά επιχειρήματα για την ευεργετική δράση τους. Αν μια παραίνεση σημαίνει ότι λέω στον καθένα τι να κάνει και τι όχι τότε εσύ έχεις το πρόβλημα.Άντε bye.

----------


## primal71

[QUOTE=hunter66;543628][QUOTE=primal71;543581]


> δεν παρερμήνευσα τίποτα. όσο για αυτό που έγραψα μια παραίνεση ήταν και τίποτα άλλο και ο λόγος που την έκανα ήταν γιατί είχες εριστικό υφάκι και δεν έχει νόημα να ασχολείται κανείς με κάποιον που επαναλαμβάνει τα ίδια συνεχώς με τον ίδιο χλευασμό αφού μάλιστα είχα ήδη γράψει πως τα βότανα δεν είναι θεραπεία και είχα αναφέρει αρκετά επιχειρήματα για την ευεργετική δράση τους. Αν μια παραίνεση σημαίνει ότι λέω στον καθένα τι να κάνει και τι όχι τότε εσύ έχεις το πρόβλημα.Άντε bye.


Μας επεισες ....ββ

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Χαίρεται. Υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο εδώ το οποίο πάσχει από Χρόνια Διαταραχή Αποπραγματοποίησης;

----------


## hunter66

[QUOTE=primal71;543632][QUOTE=hunter66;543628]


> Μας επεισες ....ββ


ο νοών νοείτω  :Big Grin:

----------

